# Worldwide Construction Equipment got me for $9600.00!



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 9, 2008)

Well fellas finally decided to get me a eagle towable lift. While surfing the web i came across a company called Worldwide construction equipment (www.wwcequip.com) owned by Bob Tressler located in pennslyvania. He had a nice Towable eagle 2-47 lift . Looked great in the pics and he was only asking $8000. I thought to myself, heck yeah! So i called Bob up and talked to him, he informed me he knew where the lift came from and insured me how nice it was. He said since i was in Texas the shipping would be $1600 so it would bring the total to $9600. He emails me a invoice and i take that and the pics of the lift to the bank and show it to them and they wire transfered $9600 to his bank since he wants the money b4 he ships it. IT ALL GOES DOWN HILL FROM HERE!!! Well in sittin at my house waitin for the lift to arrive and days later here it is! .... WHAT THE HELL??!!! ITS NOT EVEN THE SAME LIFT THAT WAS IN THE PICS!! The nice, clean good working lift in the pics was just that, only in the pics!!! This p.o.s. i got hasnt worked in years, the motor wasnt even hooked up or bolted down! So much rust on the cylinders there is no way they would even move IF you could even get power to them! Batteries that look like they were stolen from a antigue farm tractor, a generator with the guts hanging out, a burned up charger. and so much rust on this thing that the outriggers wont even fold out!! So i called Bob tressler up askin what the hell???? And after calling him daily he will no longer return my calls and i am hiring a attorney. And get this he said he owns the company!!! How the hell can somebody run a business like this?? I will keep everybody posted on how i turn out but as of now im the proud owner of a towable lift that aint worth its wieght in scrap iron. So next time yall decide to buy any equipment try Bob Tressler at Worldwide Construction equipment (www.wwcequip.com) . Im gonna post pics of this lift when i get a chance. and if ya'll know any other websites that need this information posted let me know. Thanks

There is a second side to this story and it is a good one!

See the owners rebuttal at this link:
http://arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=985794&postcount=55


----------



## moss (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a heads up on making "blind" purchases over the net with serious money, like Ebay or this dealer, you want to use an escrow service. Also you do not use an escrow service suggested by the seller unless you can get independent confirmation that the service is legit. You can check on eBay, they have approved escrow services. If the seller says they'll only use "their" escrow service (and it's not one of the well know verifiable services) then no deal.

Sorry that happened to you but I'm surprised you'd put that kind of money down without backup. Sounds like a criminal case, have you contacted the Pennsylvania Attorney General's office? Plus the interstate nature of the transaction brings it into conflict with federal law. I'm sure your attorney will have some good ideas about what to do next.
-moss


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know how these guys stay in business either. I hope you get a refund. Try contacting the PA Better Business Bureau before you hire a lawyer. They can do a lot of the preliminary work for you and might have enough leverage to help you get your money back - even if you get stuck for the shipping cost.

Also, make sure that you keep all correspondence with/from this individual including all emails with or without photos attached. If you send any letters, make sure they get sent certified with a delivery reciept.

Welcome to the 'bend over and get ...' club! It's an exclusive club for those of us who have a little too much faith in folks and have gotten hosed on past deals over the phone or internet. It stinks to get burned but try not to lose faith - there are still a few good businesspeople out there. I've had more deals made on good faith turn out good than bad but, it just goes to prove how one has to get things in writing anymore with all the blokes who are willing to take advantage of you.

Good luck. Things will work out one way or another in the end.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 9, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> I don't know how these guys stay in business either. I hope you get a refund. Try contacting the PA Better Business Bureau before you hire a lawyer. They can do a lot of the preliminary work for you and might have enough leverage to help you get your money back - even if you get stuck for the shipping cost.
> 
> Also, make sure that you keep all correspondence with/from this individual including all emails with or without photos attached. If you send any letters, make sure they get sent certified with a delivery reciept.
> 
> ...



Haha. I bought my membership to that club from Harv's Sales in Michigan.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 9, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Haha. I bought my membership to that club from Harv's Sales in Michigan.



Me too, remember? Good 'ole Harv! My screw job was a poorly-painted-over-piece-of-junk chipper that looked like new in the photos and only had 500 hrs on it according to the hourmeter. It turned out to have around 2000 hours of use according to the Vermeer repair shop and was worth about half of what I paid for it.

You bought your membership into the club (probably a lifetime membership) with a beat up 1625 grinder, didn't you? I still see Harv's ads in the Tree Trader magazine and cringe evertime I see what looks to be really nice looking equipment priced way lower than the competition. I just know someone's on the phone with Harv and getting ready to bend over.:angry2:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 9, 2008)

You paid out $9600 to a company you'd never heard of for a piece of equipment you'd never seen, based on a verbal description????

And you paid with a BANK TRANSFER?!?!?


:jawdrop:


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 9, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You paid out $9600 to a company you'd never heard of for a piece of equipment you'd never seen, based on a verbal description????
> 
> And you paid with a BANK TRANSFER?!?!?
> 
> ...



There are still some people in this world who have faith in the human race. We like to think that not all salesmen are crooks just waiting to take advantage of someone. You might call us naive. Maybe so. I still like to have faith that there are still some good folks out there who will treat their customers with respect, dignity and appreciation because they value their business. If you've been reading my thread about 'how not to treat your customers...", you know where I'm coming from.

For the one sour deal I've had similar to texastreemonkey and gr8scott72, I've had several other deals turn out quite well. Yes, we are living in a new age where scammers are plentiful; howevr, should we all lose our faith in people and become pecimists because of the few rotten eggs among us? Again, call me naive but, i still believe the majority of people in this world are good. You just don't hear about them as often as the bad ones...


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck with this... I've been taken for a ride before. A company out of New York ganked me for $3,000.00.

Shysters are everywhere.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 9, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> should we all lose our faith in people and become pecimists because of the few rotten eggs among us?



No, but you should be prudent.

You weren't.

You don't have to become a sourpuss cynic to recognize the need for caution.

"Trust, but verify."


I hope you get your money back, but I won't bet any money on it.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 9, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> "Trust, but verify."



How is there trust if you have to verify everything? Trust is about taking something on good faith. Sorry, nothing personal, but that comment just makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## lxt (Apr 9, 2008)

Man this :censored: me off, I live in pa & for some scrotum to hose a fellow tree guy irritates me!!

I have bought a few Towables & I always go look at them!! I had a guy from florida wanting to buy my lift & told him "I dont expect anyone to trust anyone they have never met" come look at it & go from there.

If I were you in PA they have a 3 day rule where you can break any contract (actually 72hrs), so fax a letter, record the phone call, etc..

Good Luck.

If you need any help, let me know, I might be able to get some info for who to contact, etc...

LXT...............


----------



## lxt (Apr 9, 2008)

One other thing for any equip. being sold, Make sure the Pic is the actual machine, I have gone to look at stuff that no where near resembles what they showed on sight!!

Often times they will use a brochure pic, or another likeness of the same machine for photo purposes(bait & switch), not right! but they do this often.

LXT...........


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody from peeslyvania got a number to the better bisiness bureau or attorney generals office or anything?


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 9, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Anybody from *peeslyvania* got a number to the better bisiness bureau or attorney generals office or anything?



Just a typo or are you trying to tell us what your recent opinion is of lxt's stomping grounds?


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha my bad! just a typo! I got the number and i called them and they are lookin into it. I need some more websites to post this. I want anybody and everybody to hear my story and no what happens with bob tressler and worldwide construction equipment.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 9, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Haha my bad! just a typo! I got the number and i called them and they are lookin into it. I need some more websites to post this. I want anybody and everybody to hear my story and no what happens with bob tressler and worldwide construction equipment.



Just be careful of the slander and liabelous statements laws......


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 9, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Just be careful of the slander and liabelous statements laws......



It would have to NOT be true to be that.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 9, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> It would have to NOT be true to be that.



Not necessarily. Don't underestimate how much lawers can cost you, even when you are in the right.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 9, 2008)

Bait and switch does suck. I would have at least flown out to do a look over, I do feel for you though.

Just don't let it effect your nature, just remember how the "Do unto others.." directive reads. I've known a number of people who have soured from getting screwed, so they take it as license to screw other people down the line.


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 9, 2008)

speechless! i sure hope things work out for you. the man should be in jail for grand theft and a bunch of other charges, including $10,000 or more restitution dollars paid to ya. hell i hope they fri his azz!!!


----------



## lxt (Apr 9, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> Just a typo or are you trying to tell us what your recent opinion is of lxt's stomping grounds?




HA!!...Sometimes my opinion of my stomping grounds isnt so nice!!! LOL



LXT..........


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 9, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Just be careful of the slander and liabelous statements laws......



Haha ya'll are crazy as hell if ya'll think im not gonna tell the world about my expeirence!!! (no offense fatguy)


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 9, 2008)

It won't take long for that guy to pay for his actions. Hope you recoup something Texas Tree Monkey. He needs to be reground in a freakin tub grinder and broadcast over hell!!!:censored:

Tex ,do not lower yourself to his standards. What goes around comes around!:censored:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 10, 2008)

I brought a chipper off this site from New Jersey, and got it sent all the way to little New Zealand, Turned out it was 100% but if I wasnt willing to trust someone like that it would have been 2 years before I would have been able to get my first chipper.

Most people are good and trustworthy, you cant live life on the defensive, you might get hit occationally, but lifes to short to be to careful.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 10, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Most people are good and trustworthy, you cant live life on the defensive, you might get hit occationally, but lifes to short to be to careful.



The plane ticket for you would have been prohibitive, but contacting someone in the NJ area to act as advocate would have been good insurance.

I have a buddy/client who has bought all is stuff used off the national market. He sends a mechanic out to do a once over on the gear, and get serial numbers and the like.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 10, 2008)

Does this guy have a real shop or is he just a crack head using a library computer?
He's going to say buyer remorse and deny the pictures were what he sent you. Unfortunately this will probably end up being an expensive learnig experience for you. Best case senerio, he gives your money back and sells it to the next sucker.
Ten grand, I'd be driving up there to let him know what I think of his business in person.


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 10, 2008)

One thing he should have told you is that you can not get many parts for those old eagle lifts.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 10, 2008)

*If it looks too good to be true...*

So, I was just on ebay checking out stump grinders and ran across this listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vermeer-SC-1102...ryZ63924QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Funny thing is, I'm reading the info on it and thinking, "Wow, the price on this looks really really reasonable for the machine that's being described. This could be way too good to be true!"

Then, I saw who's selling it...

Need I or gr8Scott72 remind you of our dealings with this guy? He does a great job of making junk look like jewels. My prediction is this thing really has about 3000 actual hours on it, a poor paint job that looks good from a distance but bad up close, and a whole lot of things wrong with it. Harv's definition of 'runs good' is a whole lot different than mine! Notice, no close-up photos.

As the saying goes, "If it looks too good to be true...


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 10, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The plane ticket for you would have been prohibitive, but contacting someone in the NJ area to act as advocate would have been good insurance.
> 
> I have a buddy/client who has bought all is stuff used off the national market. He sends a mechanic out to do a once over on the gear, and get serial numbers and the like.



Well, what's to keep someone from still screwing you over even if you send someone to look at it. I mean, they could still just send a different unit if you're having it shipped.

I guess the only way to completely avoid this is to pick it up in person.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 10, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> So, I was just on ebay checking out stump grinders and ran across this listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vermeer-SC-1102...ryZ63924QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Funny thing is, I'm reading the info on it and thinking, "Wow, the price on this looks really really reasonable for the machine that's being described. This could be way too good to be true!"
> ...



lol, my Rayco 1625 that Harv sold me "like new, under 100 hours" actually had a leaf INSIDE the valve cover when I took it off.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 10, 2008)

Kneejerk Bombas said:


> Does this guy have a real shop or is he just a crack head using a library computer?
> He's going to say buyer remorse and deny the pictures were what he sent you. Unfortunately this will probably end up being an expensive learnig experience for you. Best case senerio, he gives your money back and sells it to the next sucker.
> Ten grand, I'd be driving up there to let him know what I think of his business in person.



Indeed, strike while the iron is hot. He also would be getting a call from my attorney. Like it or not, the pressure needs to be applied. No real action condones this behavior as much as anything. My goal would be my money back plus court costs plus something for my time, loss of business, and distress if it went that far.

Whatever the case, you can't let it go. Hopefully, the pressure will get you the money back.

The other day I bought a boesch starter for the 2.9 deutz in my former chuck n duck. The only place I could find it was through an automotive electronics specialist in Champaign, IL.

The 'new' starter didn't work and sounded terrible when engaged. He wasn't going to take it back, saying I had done something to it, but if it checked out fine, he'd let me know. To make a long story short I pushed the issue all the way into the back shop. I didn't make a scene, but I was firm and appealed my case.

The more I started making sense to him and his assistant the more they just wanted to get me my money back.

I've worked customer service and sales, so I know where and how to push a bit to make things right.

I didn't wait either; I was in his place of business first thing the next morning in person.

Don't ask me what it is about the human psyche, but things are one way over the phone, something altogether different in person. That I have learned, which is why I didn't call over that starter.

Go in there mano y mano and look him in the eye and demand your money back.....you have every right!


----------



## corndogg (Apr 10, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Haha my bad! just a typo! I got the number and i called them and they are lookin into it. I need some more websites to post this. I want anybody and everybody to hear my story and no what happens with bob tressler and worldwide construction equipment.



Texas, if you post a letter to him describing the incident and what you think of it we could all copy it and bomb him with e-mails from all of our different addresses. We'd have him reading through and deleting for hours! It's the least we could do. Don't let him get his mind off of it for five minutes. Give him an inch and he'll take a mile. When he's got a mile he'll be gone. Got to get the pressure on NOW!


----------



## corndogg (Apr 10, 2008)

I sent him a little note from my spam e-mail account. Hope it wasn't too extreme, I get a little heated sometimes.

Hey a**hole I just heard how you sent a crappy lift down to a guy in Texas. You better know who I'm talking about, if you don't than how many bad deals have you done in the past month? How do you sleep? Better get up and check the locks again. What was that noise? What does you're wife think of you, what would your kids say? You're a crook and you'll get what's comin' to ya. Ripping people off is what stupid thugs do. It's not that hard to run a good business. You should be living underwater.

What do ya think?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 10, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Haha ya'll are crazy as hell if ya'll think im not gonna tell the world about my expeirence!!! (no offense fatguy)



I never said "don't tell". I just said be careful... You can be COMPLETELY in the right, but a few misplaced modifiers or threats can end up costing you LOTS in legal fees to prove you are right. That sort of eats up what you are trying to recover.


----------



## lxt (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn corndogg....wouldnt want to Pizz you off!! But nicely said & deservingly too!! 


LXT.........


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 10, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> I never said "don't tell". I just said be careful... You can be COMPLETELY in the right, but a few misplaced modifiers or threats can end up costing you LOTS in legal fees to prove you are right. That sort of eats up what you are trying to recover.



+1 what 2fatguys said. Nothing wrong with spreading the FACTS of the situation - just be careful about how you word things so some guy who's already ripping you off doesn't pull you into a drawn-out libel suit that costs you your house to defend in attorney fees. You may be right, he may be wrong but, my general advice is to obstain from directly telling anyone NEVER to do business with a certain business; rather, give us the facts of your ordeal and we all have brains enough to decide for ourselves who to be weary of.

I'm certainly a poor one to be giving this advice after using this forum to repeatedly beat up on the guy who screwed me and gr8scott72 over. However, i don't believe I ever told anyone to NEVER do business with harv's sales - I believe I've just made it quite clear that anyone who chooses to do business with him had better make a site visit to inspect whatever he is thinking about buying. Don't take his word on it.

Corndogg, 

Down boy. You might think you're helping the situation but, at this stage, you could inadvertantly hinder treemonkey's situation. From a legal perspective, it might be better to let him handle things from his end unless he asks for our help. JMO


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 10, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> Corndogg,
> 
> Down boy. You might think you're helping the situation but, at this stage, you could inadvertantly hinder treemonkey's situation. From a legal perspective, it might be better to let him handle things from his end unless he asks for our help. JMO



+1 on that comment! Anyone else getting involved only provides evidence of malicious conduct. We ALL know what needs to happen... but let's at least give him a chance to recoup his loss before we turn into a-holes for him... It would suck for a well meaning member here to say something that prevents the rightful reversal of the transaction.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 10, 2008)

corndogg said:


> Texas, if you post a letter to him describing the incident and what you think of it we could all copy it and bomb him with e-mails from all of our different addresses. We'd have him reading through and deleting for hours! It's the least we could do. Don't let him get his mind off of it for five minutes. Give him an inch and he'll take a mile. When he's got a mile he'll be gone. Got to get the pressure on NOW!



Next best thing if he can't fly out east....count me in.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 10, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> +1 on that comment! Anyone else getting involved only provides evidence of malicious conduct. We ALL know what needs to happen... but let's at least give him a chance to recoup his loss before we turn into a-holes for him... It would suck for a well meaning member here to say something that prevents the rightful reversal of the transaction.



True, but it could be done in a very professional way, if and when done. If all else fails and TreeMonkey wants the help, I'll write a letter.

I wanted to call them this morning and ask around, but you are right I didn't want to make matters worse if something can be otherwise salvaged.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 10, 2008)

Trust and faith in the human race? I have plenty. I trust that I will have to watch my back every second and I have faith that someone will try to lay some crap on me. Don't worry, I am not as cold hearted as I might sound.
In fact if you have an address for the guy there is a chance "we" might be able to do something for you. How's that for a helping hand? 
Which came first? the sucker or the con man?


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 10, 2008)

Man if anybody wants to email him or heck even give him a call, PLEASE!! The more places i post this, the more people that email him, the more people that call him, the better chance i have of getting my money back AND the better chance he wont do this again. I love the fact that i found this website and how ya'll dont even know me but feel for me and are willing to do alittle something for me. Love ya'll and this industry! 
[email protected], bury me with a chainsaw in my hand!


----------



## lt1nut (Apr 10, 2008)

800/866 phone numbers are ALWAYS fun to call. You know, inquire about all sorts of things. Many times...

Hmmm, wonder if he has voice mail on that number????


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 10, 2008)

*i called the 866 # just now but it's late.*

i left a pleasant message,LOL.

i'll be calling back during business hours i can assure you.


----------



## Justice (Apr 10, 2008)

check out buildingtradesdir.com They have a on-line forum as well. 
Look at the list of advertisers. 
You can spread the discussion to that forum as well!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 11, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> How about some photos?
> 
> I feel a little uneasy about your using ArboristSite as a tool in a smear campaign against a business.
> 
> ...



Its not that bad is it? Proof? A large equipment dealer is Bristol Pa? Proof enough, take me to jail. I would like to see this rusty piece of crap though. It sounds common enough to me. I just don't see how these guys keep finding marks.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Yes some photos would be nice.
> 
> I don't doubt TexasTreemonkey got taken.



Me too, I did leave Bob a message that his friends were on a campaign to clog his voicemail until there was resolution on the bait and switch.

Do you have copies of the shots he sold you with to, to verify the bait and switch? Any email contact that said that the rig is in working condition?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 11, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I feel a little uneasy about your using ArboristSite as a tool in a smear campaign against a business.
> 
> Third parties making harassing phone calls when no evidence has been presented?



+1

What appears to be happening here is that we are getting up in arms over something that has happened to "one of our own". While it is a good thing to be informed, it is legally dangerous for unbridled third party action prior to the establishment, by jurisdictional law enforcement, of the crimes committed and the levy of charges against the perpetrator of those crimes. In this litigious society, any 3rd grader with aspirations of becoming a lawyer one day could find enough in these posts to file "harrassment", "libel", and "slander" claims against the person who was the victim of the original crime(s). While those chrages may never reach a sentancing phase due to lack of true evidence, it could end up costing the original victim more in legal fees than his original loss. There are ways to fight this, within the protection of our established laws, without exposing the original victim, and anyone that presents action on his behalf, to fiscal loss and liability for defense.

This perpetrator needs to be shut down, but we, as a group, cannot enact that process. Only the victim, through proper legal process, has that ability. And our collective actions can cause significant detrement to that process.

Please be careful. Your actions may be what prevents TexasTreemonkey from successfully stopping this unethical activity and keep the perpetrator from getting his just rewards. How would you feel if your actions are what cause TexasTreemonkey to come away without recovering any of his loss? How many people on here would be upset at you if word got out that it was your fault? Let those trained in the legal process handle this in ways that PROTECT TexasTreemonkey's interests.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Bob called me this morning.*

i gave him a little trouble and then called him back.seems like a decent guy from our conversation so i directed him here so he could defend himself.

:smoking:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2008)

Bob Tressler Called me back and said that he has offered to buy the lift back.

The OEM has offered to do a rebuild on the rig at no cost, if the tree company wants to keep it.

Mr. Tressler assures me that he wants to do whatever it takes to make it right by his customer.

He is an equipment broker, and admits that his client got the short end of the stick. His company is taking the prior owner to court on the matter and states that he has wired a portion of the fees (profit) back to the upset client.

I would ask the site members to not call Mr. Tressler until we find how this is shaking out.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> It sounds common enough to me. I just don't see how these guys keep finding marks.



Well, that's an interesting question. They never seem to run out, do they?

When people think it makes sense to spend $9600 sight unseen with someone they don't know from Adam, this is what you should expect. It's not really complicated. I'm not excusing it, mind you, but if some of the poulation wants to make it easy to pull this kind of rip-off, some of the poulation will take advantage of it. 

Even if 99% of the population were honest, that still leaves 230,000 people out there ready to rip you off. That's reason enough to do at least a _little_ homework before sending off $9600 hard earned dollars.

And I don't think it's 99%.


Edit to add: Looks like we're hearing another side of the story. This could be an interesting lesson to all, if folks want to learn from it. Lessons about looking before you leap, waiting to hear both sides, etc...


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 11, 2008)

*that is exactly what he told me John.*

sounds like he has gone above and beyond.i hope he registers here and helps clear this up.

i have a feeling this is the lift in question.

http://www.wwcequip.com/browse_inve...equip_manufacturer=AMERIQUIP&equip_model=2-45


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2008)

I offered him the choice of posting something or me noting our conversation. He preferred to not come on himself, though was tempted.

There are 2 sides to a story, Tex is PO'ed and the broker understands. 

Let's give this time to settle out before harassing the company any more then has been done.


----------



## SBurkholder (Apr 11, 2008)

My name is Scott Burkholder. I am vice president of World Wide Construction Equipment. I have been in business with Bob Tressler for the past seven years. Bob has sold used construction equipment for the past 20 years. Our average annual sales volume is 10-13 million dollars. We are no fly by night outfit looking to rip off small businesses. World Wide Construction and Bob Tressler are respected throughout the industry.

It is common business practice, in the sale of used construction equipment, to have equipment funded before it is shipped. How often can you buy anything, and receive it, before you pay for it?

It is unfortunate that this gentleman received an unsatisfactory piece of equipment. Believe me, this is the last thing that we want to happen. Do you really think that we willing want to spend hours on end trying to come up with a solution to a problem? We WANT to sell good equipment at a reasonable price. Unfortunately, some sellers are not truthful about the condition of their equipment. If we receive pictures and a condition report, we can only proceed by trusting the seller. Of our sales in a year's time, 95% of them go smoothly.

Bob has tried to work things out with Tony. We have sent him $2,600.00 in return. WE have offered to repair the unit. We have followed through with due dilligence. It seems to me, for some reason, that he does not want to resolve this situation. It appears that he is taking some pleasure out of harrassing our company.

So, that's the story. It's always better to hear both sides of a situation before you start harrassing someone. Bob has received quite a few harrassing e-mails and phone calls. If it continues then our company will have to defend ourselves in whatever way, to end this situation.

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## SBurkholder (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan,

I certainly appreciate your last post. Bob and I would like you to keep this thread up and running.

Being in the used construction equipment business, has taught me to be very prudent about the purchases of equipment. There are unscrupulous sellers out there. We take every precaution that we can to ensure that what we buy is decent.

It astounds me that one guy's post, that no one knows but through the internet, can create such turmoil. Threats of violence and harrassment based on one post, without verification.

Thanks again Dan,
Scott


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2008)

SBurkholder said:


> It astounds me that one guy's post, that no one knows but through the internet, can create such turmoil. Threats of violence and harrassment based on one post, without verification.



One hopes that none of the calls you got from our members were threatening. The hyperbole in a number of the posts above are regrettable, but par for the course when dealing with a group of skilled tradesman. 

I removed the contact info for your company as soon as I got off the phone with Mr. Tressler.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 11, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> One hopes that none of the calls you got from our members were threatening. The hyperbole in a number of the posts above are regrettable, but par for the course when dealing with a group of skilled tradesman.



+1 JPS....

Skilled tradesmen, in an inherently life threatening profession, tend to be VERY passionate about their work, their tools and their livelihood. That is why I kept trying to cool things down. Spending many years in architecture dealing with similar personalities, I learned that it is best to be well prepared before taking offensive positions. My kids remind me often that God gave us two ears and one mouth... so use the ears twice as much!


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck to both parties involved. Nobody wins when a deal goes sour. There is likely some liability on both parts but, that's for them to work out now. At least there's a dialogue between them now.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> At least there's a dialogue between them now.



One hopes, it sounds like WCE is trying to do the right thing. If that does happen, then think of all the good publicity they got in our little group.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 11, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> One hopes, it sounds like WCE is trying to do the right thing. If that does happen, then think of all the good publicity they got in our little group.



little group? little group?!

Why we are a collective comic force of nature!

Did I say comic? I meant cosmic...sorry 



John Paul Sanborn said:


> One hopes that none of the calls you got from our members were threatening. The hyperbole in a number of the posts above are regrettable, but par for the course when dealing with a group of skilled tradesman.
> 
> I removed the contact info for your company as soon as I got off the phone with Mr. Tressler.



Take note...some pushed for a professional approach. 

I've got some questions I'll be posting up.


----------



## corndogg (Apr 11, 2008)

Bob Tressler e-mailed me back and explained his side of the story. Sounds like he has laid out a few options to make it right. I didn't mean to threaten him or anything. Texas made it sound like he was getting away with ripping him off. I just wanted to put the guys feet in the fire so this thing was not forgotten. So where's Texas and what's he got to say?

Maybe our pressure has helped and hopefully Bob and his people are professional and always handle problems well. I gotta say spending 10,000 over the internet is risky and this is the kinda thing that can happen easily. We're all wiser now. Gotta be tough selling used equipment as all equipment has it's issues.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 11, 2008)

SBurkholder said:


> My name is Scott Burkholder. I am vice president of World Wide Construction Equipment. I have been in business with Bob Tressler for the past seven years. Bob has sold used construction equipment for the past 20 years. Our average annual sales volume is 10-13 million dollars. We are no fly by night outfit looking to rip off small businesses. World Wide Construction and Bob Tressler are respected throughout the industry.
> 
> It is common business practice, in the sale of used construction equipment, to have equipment funded before it is shipped. How often can you buy anything, and receive it, before you pay for it?
> 
> ...



Greetings Scott,

Sorry about any threats of violence you've received. Cooler heads usually prevail. I've got some questions or comments I suppose. I was considering emailing Bob on a professional level and then maybe a phone call.

I appreciate your coming on the boards here, it says something.

Certainly you understand your customer’s feelings even if he seems too irate at the moment to deal with. This is his livelihood. I think with a little patience and grace kind words may turn away wrath.

It's nice and all that you sent some money back and have offered to repair the unit. I think to him it is the principle of the matter more than anything. It would be to me anyway.

If I purchased something from you that wasn't what was represented at all, I wouldn't want it fixed with some money back. I'd gladly help load it up once I received a full refund. That being accomplished, I might give you a second chance to show your dedication to your customers, understanding your dilemma as well. You might send me something very similar to what I originally had in mind if not somewhat of an upgrade. 

To me, that is a standard marketplace solution.

You see, this deal getting botched shouldn't be the burden of the customer. In other words, you assume the risk in dealing with these sellers. You said you 'trust,' therefore if and when things go wrong it is intrinsically on you to make certain that the customer is satisfied.

One of the most common surefire ways to accomplish this is to grant a full refund without question.

If you've been in business for so long and do ten plus million per year in sales, and 95 % of your transactions go off without a hitch(maybe I should rephrase that...no pun intended)....

...then you are without question in a position to absorb this matter fully and completely. This might cause you to reevaluate your measure and methods of trust, but it sounds to me like that might be a natural result in light of all this.

I trust that Bob and company will resolve this matter swiftly and completely. If our forum member affected continues to complain and harass after that then he wouldn't get any support here. I'm certain if Bob does the right thing, which is a simple common marketplace principle, all will be well.

Sincerely,

Ryan


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 11, 2008)

Scott,

I'd have to agree with Ryan's comments. While the lift may not have been sitting in your yard for you to inspect prior to selling, you made the deal so the customer should be able to make the return if not fully satisfied. I also question why you offered $2600 and repair of the unit vs offer the entire amount? Did you offer a full refund as an option? I think that is what most of us are wanting to know. That, in my book, would close this issue.

I purchased an aerial lift with utility box (no chassis - chassis was in a wreck so the boom and box was removed) from a guy in Illinois a few years back. He was very easy to work with and looked around for a chassis to put the box on for me. He put the entire package together for me for a very reasonable price. I flew down and drove the truck back home. I had every chance to try inspect the truck before taking final delivery. On the way home, the engine blew. $5k in repairs to get me back on the road. The very remorseful seller gave me a good chunk of my money back to help cover repair costs. Even with repairs, the truck was a good deal and ran great until I sold it a couple of years ago for the amount I had bought it for plus the amount of the engine repairs. What impressed me about the seller, is that he truly wanted to make sure I was still happy with the deal even after the engine failure hapened. I believe he had nothing to do with knowing the engine was going to fail; however, he refunded me every cent of the profit he made on the deal plus some. And, because of his actions, I'd do business with him again.

Without hearing a recent response from treemonkey, I think we're all just assuming this guy wants his money back in full and are wondering why you haven't obligued?


----------



## Btressler (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thank You !*

Corndog, I would like to thank you for your posting! Also I would like to Thank JMS Tree service for guiding me to this site. If anyone would like to ask a question or concerns regarding the problem. I would be more than willing to explain Worldwide’s position.
It's truly an unfortunate problem. Bigus I really can relate to the things you are saying and I personally have offered to bring another unit into Texas. I have a very good friend in Lewisville Texas a construction equipment dealer. I was willing to ship this unit open account to my friend have him go through the unit. To be sure the unit is correct then have Tree Monkey go over and get the unit from this location. Tree monkey would return the lift to Houston (The Manufacturer getting a refund for the first lift). That to was refused too. We have offered 5 options to repair, replace, We have sent back a $2,600.00 refund prior to all of this coming about and the offer was prior to tree monkey posting to this blog. Return is not an option due to the problems with the seller. (The original owner is being taken to court) We are working as fast as the justice system will go, to get a resolution. As you can imagine they move at a snail’s pace.

Again Thank you all for your understanding reguarding this unfortunate problem.
Bob Tressler


----------



## Btressler (Apr 11, 2008)

Scott is out for the day so I am keeping up with his side. We did offer a full refund. Our problem is our Seller to us he in turn purchased the unit from another person in Florida. The person in Florida would not refund the money to the Company I purchased the lift from. So this presented the problem. 
SO this left us with these options. 
1.)Take the unit to (Manufacturer of equipment) Houston Texas have unit repaired at no cost to Kemp Tree Service. seller willing to pay for repairs
2.) Take the unit to Houston Sell the unit to the manufacture for an undetermined amount ( To be determined upon receipt of equipment) Either we ship the unit to Houston, Texas or He takes it. (Kemp’s Tree Services choice) The difference would be made up by seller (via bank transfer).
These too were refused? The seller will get his money back in the lawsuit pending. All attorney’s have been advised to the problems we have incurred.


Bob


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and clarification, Bob. 

I'm tempted to comment on what I would do if I were in TreeMonkey's situation but, I'll obstain as it's not my decision to make. Tempting though - very tempting...


----------



## lt1nut (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thank you for manning up!!!*

Treemonkey, treemonkey, tremonkey........

I sure hope there isn't an echo in here!

I congratulate Worldwide for offering many, if not every, conceivable options to rectify this. What they stated is a sign of a quality business that understands loyalty, ethics, repeat sales and what it takes to build a business long term. Good to you guys!!!

On a side note, I did not leave a message at Worldwide and did not condone any bad behavior, short of running up their phone bill. From past experience starting with something like that tends to get the attention of a micro business and that is all I was doing.

I am sorry for my actions and sorry for the actions of others on here concerning threats, that is uncalled for at all levels of business.

Come on treemonkey, whatcha got to say? I ain't raggin on ya but me thinks you might have some splainin to do...


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 11, 2008)

Hilarious thread!


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 11, 2008)

DonnyO said:


> Hilarious thread!


some here dont find this funny


----------



## SBurkholder (Apr 11, 2008)

Just got back from being out most of the day. Just finished reading all the recent posts.

It does seem odd that Tree Monkey hasn't responded in any way since Bob and I started posting.

If anyone out there has seen him post about this situation, anywhere else, would you please let Bob or myself know?

We would appreciate it.

Also, if any of you are looking for any kind of used equipment, let us know. We would be happy to help you out. Our website is wwcequip.com

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Btressler (Apr 11, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> some here dont find this funny



I could not agree more with you!


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 11, 2008)

wll is sorry for jumping the gun and speeking too soon. im glad worldwide is here to give his side of the story. i hope this matter is resolved quickly and texasM gets whet he paid for + a little extra for all the trouble. i would have trouble turning down a rebuilt machine from the oem and the little money he allready recieved. i would like to see the two pics of this piece posted up so we all could have a looksi. where the heck is taxestreemonkey?


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 11, 2008)

*it's actually J&S Tree Removal!*



Btressler said:


> Corndog, I would like to thank you for your posting! Also I would like to Thank JMS Tree service for guiding me to this site. If anyone would like to ask a question or concerns regarding the problem. I would be more than willing to explain Worldwide’s position.
> It's truly an unfortunate problem. Bigus I really can relate to the things you are saying and I personally have offered to bring another unit into Texas. I have a very good friend in Lewisville Texas a construction equipment dealer. I was willing to ship this unit open account to my friend have him go through the unit. To be sure the unit is correct then have Tree Monkey go over and get the unit from this location. Tree monkey would return the lift to Houston (The Manufacturer getting a refund for the first lift). That to was refused too. We have offered 5 options to repair, replace, We have sent back a $2,600.00 refund prior to all of this coming about and the offer was prior to tree monkey posting to this blog. Return is not an option due to the problems with the seller. (The original owner is being taken to court) We are working as fast as the justice system will go, to get a resolution. As you can imagine they move at a snail’s pace.
> 
> Again Thank you all for your understanding reguarding this unfortunate problem.
> Bob Tressler



but yes,i did direct Bob here.after talking to him this morning,i felt like he was a reputable guy and had gone above and beyond to try and remedy the situation.as it stands now,i would buy from him comfortably.

only issue i have with Bob Tressler is he woke me up too early.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 11, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> but yes,i did direct Bob here.after talking to him this morning,i felt like he was a reputable guy and had gone above and beyond to try and remedy the situation.as it stands now,i would buy from him comfortably.
> 
> only issue i have with Bob Tressler is he woke me up too early.



Ahh come on Steve it was like 7:00 this morning. I can not thank you enough for taking my call.


----------



## SBurkholder (Apr 11, 2008)

By the way. I forgot to mention that my cousin works in trees. I can attest to the fact that all you guys are a little off center. If any of you get into southeast Pennsylvannia, look us up, we'd be happy to treat you to a few beers.

Scott


----------



## treemandan (Apr 11, 2008)

SBurkholder said:


> By the way. I forgot to mention that my cousin works in trees. I can attest to the fact that all you guys are a little off center. If any of you get into southeast Pennsylvannia, look us up, we'd be happy to treat you to a few beers.
> 
> Scott



I have a relative who sells equipment and I can attest that you are all a bunch of shysters. Off Center? You are just blowing smoke up everybodies asses. 
Give the man his money back and go get your peice of crap. I would love to show just how off center I am, but I won't. Consider yourself lucky you didn't pull that crap with me, I have references- real ,live and sorry ones.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I have a relative who sells equipment and I can attest that you are all a bunch of shysters. Off Center? You are just blowing smoke up everybodies asses.
> Give the man his money back and go get your peice of crap. I would love to show just how off center I am, but I won't. Consider yourself lucky you didn't pull that crap with me, I have references- real ,live and sorry ones.



Dan, 
First, you maybe should read the previous posting I believe we have covered the fact that we are *willing* to do just that. Tree Monkey has refused. I think we have covered all the bases with him for an *equitable *settlement to the situation.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 11, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Dan,
> First, you maybe should read the previous posting I believe we have covered the fact that we are *willing* to do just that. Tree Monkey has refused. I think we have covered all the bases with him for an *equitable *settlement to the situation.



Wait a minute. You ARE willing to pick the unit up and offer a FULL refund? Because in one post you made it sound like you couldn't do that.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Wait a minute. You ARE willing to pick the unit up and offer a FULL refund? Because in one post you made it sound like you couldn't do that.



Yeah he sent me a PM. I am sure that when Texas Tree first talked to the guy selling it( Tressler?) things didn't sound so confusing. 
It is usuall saleperson doubletalk. If the story was so complicated when Texas Tree first wanted to buy I am sure hw wouldn't of.
Nice try Bobby, hide behind someone else, just goes to show.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> some here dont find this funny



I don't. It's actually got my stomach in knots and it's not even my deal.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> I don't. It's actually got my stomach in knots and it's not even my deal.



Why? Well for one one of our own is in crisis and its nice to see others up in arms but what ticks me is that these shysters are out there trying like hell to scam ME! 
Texas Tree, No offense but you made a real stupid move but I can't really condemn that, you are human. What are you going to do now?
2600 and fix it? What a joker! You would not like my jokes.
Texas Tree! Where are you!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

SBurkholder said:


> By the way. I forgot to mention that my cousin works in trees. I can attest to the fact that all you guys are a little off center. If any of you get into southeast Pennsylvannia, look us up, we'd be happy to treat you to a few beers.
> 
> Scott



It won't be for beers.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> but yes,i did direct Bob here.after talking to him this morning,i felt like he was a reputable guy and had gone above and beyond to try and remedy the situation.as it stands now,i would buy from him comfortably.
> 
> only issue i have with Bob Tressler is he woke me up too early.



Above and beyond? Don't be a fool. Should never happened. If it did, it should of been taken care of immediatly. 2600 and fix it? Yeah, sounds real reputable.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

*What Part Is It That You Do Not Understand*



treemandan said:


> Above and beyond? Don't be a fool. Should never happened. If it did, it should of been taken care of immediatly. 2600 and fix it? Yeah, sounds real reputable.


TREEMANDAN
Could not agree more is should have never happen! But it did and how we handled it was in a professional mannor.*Worldwide is NOT hiding behind anything or anyone! I CAN ASSURE YOU OF THAT. EVERY PERSON EVERY E-MAIL HAS BEEN ADDRESSED, EVERY PHONE CALL.* He can get his money back take the lift to Houston!!!! we will wire his money back to him!!!
*STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD~!!!!!!*

Think about this we brought this unit in on a flat bed truck to his home. If this was not the unit he saw in the picture why would he unload the equipment? why wouldn't he have called our office? Immediately. He waited three days to call us to start complaining, if the serial number is not correct show me a picture of the serial number plate. We got nothing! He had to bring a roll back truck to his home, roll the towable off the flatbed then onto the roll back then down to the ground. We are a very honest Company and always listen to our valued customers. We try to make sure they are happy with the equipment purchase they make with us. We do understand the risk they take and are TRUSTING in us to provide that service to them. We have done just that no questions asked refund and make his purchase right for him. His refusal to do anything but create a bad name for us is unfair and unreasonable. We have really tried to avoid any problems with him and have spent a lot of time and resources to correct any and all defects in the equipment he purchased from us.


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 12, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> some here dont find this funny




I meant because of jerkoffs like you who jumped all in this guys s#!t, not knowing the full story.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> TREEMANDAN
> Could not agree more is should have never happen! But it did and how we handled it was in a professional mannor.*Worldwide is NOT hiding behind anything or anyone! I CAN ASSURE YOU OF THAT. EVERY PERSON EVERY E-MAIL HAS BEEN ADDRESSED, EVERY PHONE CALL.* He can get his money back take the lift to Houston!!!! we will wire his money back to him!!!
> *STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD~!!!!!!*
> 
> Think about this we brought this unit in on a flat bed truck to his home. If this was not the unit he saw in the picture why would he unload the equipment? why wouldn't he have called our office? Immediately. He waited three days to call us to start complaining, if the serial number is not correct show me a picture of the serial number plate. We got nothing! He had to bring a roll back truck to his home, roll the towable off the flatbed then onto the roll back then down to the ground. We are a very honest Company and always listen to our valued customers. We try to make sure they are happy with the equipment purchase they make with us. We do understand the risk they take and are TRUSTING in us to provide that service to them. We have done just that no questions asked refund and make his purchase right for him. His refusal to do anything but create a bad name for us is unfair and unreasonable. We have really tried to avoid any problems with him and have spent a lot of time and resources to correct any and all defects in the equipment he purchased from us.



Uhm, sorry there bub, I don't see where you said you were going to fix this problem. Sounds like you are just trying to cover your ass and not take a loss. 
You want to sell macherinery nationwide? You should be able to handle this with a blink of an eye.
Tell my this should never have happened? Its your fault it did, RECTIFY.
As for treemonkey not getting back to you: he is busy running for a buck and thinking of a way to take you down. Shame on you for your business practices. You tell me the flaw in your system that makes it possible for this. Yeah! I thought so.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

Stop talking and do.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Stop talking and do.



Exactly, just pick the machine up, refund, and YOU deal with the machine instead of making him take it somewhere for you.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> TREEMANDAN
> Could not agree more is should have never happen! But it did and how we handled it was in a professional mannor.*Worldwide is NOT hiding behind anything or anyone! I CAN ASSURE YOU OF THAT. EVERY PERSON EVERY E-MAIL HAS BEEN ADDRESSED, EVERY PHONE CALL.* He can get his money back take the lift to Houston!!!! we will wire his money back to him!!!
> *STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD~!!!!!!*
> 
> Think about this we brought this unit in on a flat bed truck to his home. If this was not the unit he saw in the picture why would he unload the equipment? why wouldn't he have called our office? Immediately. He waited three days to call us to start complaining, if the serial number is not correct show me a picture of the serial number plate. We got nothing! He had to bring a roll back truck to his home, roll the towable off the flatbed then onto the roll back then down to the ground. We are a very honest Company and always listen to our valued customers. We try to make sure they are happy with the equipment purchase they make with us. We do understand the risk they take and are TRUSTING in us to provide that service to them. We have done just that no questions asked refund and make his purchase right for him. His refusal to do anything but create a bad name for us is unfair and unreasonable. We have really tried to avoid any problems with him and have spent a lot of time and resources to correct any and all defects in the equipment he purchased from us.



I applaud your efforts in staying on top of this thread and taking steps to resolve this matter transparently, especially out in the open in such a forum as this.

I'm not fully understanding his need to take the lift, or have it taken, to Houston in order to resolve.

Naturally, if you can see to have it shipped, you can arrange a pickup.

I'm thinking that wiring the money back to him either before, or during pick up as a result of your sending a truck to pickup the lift would work out great. This would be at no additional cost or burden to your customer in question.

As a result, the unsatisfied customer is out of the equation altogether and you can proceed with your interests in the matter. 

That being accomplished would bring the matter to a satisfactory end for the customer in the eyes of many potential customers (and those they influence) that either post or lurk in these very forums. 

I don't think that you can go wrong through this course of action. I'd say you'll recoup your loses one way or the other and then some.

I see a win-win here.

Thanks again, Ryan.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 12, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Exactly, just pick the machine up, refund, and YOU deal with the machine instead of making him take it somewhere for you.



Great post. Short and sweet, to the point, pure and simple.

I see an obvious consensus developing here.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2008)

SBurkholder said:


> Our average annual sales volume is 10-13 million dollars.
> 
> Of our sales in a year's time, 95% of them go smoothly.



I tend to shy away from anyone on ebay with a 95% or lower rating and 5% of that sales volume is HUGE.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Uhm, sorry there bub, I don't see where you said you were going to fix this problem. Sounds like you are just trying to cover your ass and not take a loss.
> You want to sell macherinery nationwide? You should be able to handle this with a blink of an eye.
> Tell my this should never have happened? Its your fault it did, RECTIFY.
> As for treemonkey not getting back to you: he is busy running for a buck and thinking of a way to take you down. Shame on you for your business practices. You tell me the flaw in your system that makes it possible for this. Yeah! I thought so.



Worldwide is NOT hiding behind anything or anyone! I CAN ASSURE YOU OF THAT. EVERY PERSON EVERY E-MAIL HAS BEEN ADDRESSED, EVERY PHONE CALL. He can get his money back take the lift to Houston!!!! we will wire his money back to him!!!
STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD~!!!!!!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Worldwide is NOT hiding behind anything or anyone! I CAN ASSURE YOU OF THAT. EVERY PERSON EVERY E-MAIL HAS BEEN ADDRESSED, EVERY PHONE CALL. He can get his money back take the lift to Houston!!!! we will wire his money back to him!!!
> STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD~!!!!!!





gr8scott72 said:


> Exactly, just pick the machine up, refund, and YOU deal with the machine instead of making him take it somewhere for you.


.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

You have now reached the place Treemonkey is!  The options laid out in writing is his options. There are no OTHERS. These are what we come up with after speaking to the OEM. You can take a stand and do nothing or you can choose an option and proceed with it. They are fair options.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> You have now reached the place Treemonkey is!  The options laid out in writing is his options. There are no OTHERS. These are what we come up with after speaking to the OEM. You can take a stand and do nothing or you can choose an option and proceed with it. They are fair options.



Then, in my opinion, you are not giving 100% to your customers in an effort to settle this.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Worldwide is NOT hiding behind anything or anyone! I CAN ASSURE YOU OF THAT. EVERY PERSON EVERY E-MAIL HAS BEEN ADDRESSED, EVERY PHONE CALL. He can get his money back take the lift to Houston!!!! we will wire his money back to him!!!
> STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD~!!!!!!



That is the nature of these roughneck forums.



> Exactly, just pick the machine up, refund, and YOU deal with the machine instead of making him take it somewhere for you.



I think he said that that was one of his offers to Tex, at least that is what he said on the phone.

You are giving Tex the benefit of the doubt, give it to Mr. Tressler fort at least a few days 

I do not understand the belligerent BS when you really know neither of the parties. 

Hmmm, where is Tex anyways? What is his side now, or are we all a bunch of Judas Goats for using a pinch of salt, and he's taken his marbles home. Mr Tressler has said that he will do what ever is needed to make it right. 

I've been on both sides of the equation more often then I can remember, misunderstandings, third party problems, you try to bend over backwards and the other side just wants you to bend over...

More then likely, this will end up resolved with both parties feeling they were treated badly.

Now Bob, have you considered a sponsorship of the site  the other Mods will zap all disparaging commentary as soon as it rears it's ugly head 



> You tell me the flaw in your system that makes it possible for this.



He said it is a brokerage, the lift may never have been in the same state as he is. Things happen.

opcorn: 

Myself, I'm willing to withhold judgment, this could be a bait & switch, but then it could be a SNAFU and Tex is a nut case.

opcorn:


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I applaud your efforts in staying on top of this thread and taking steps to resolve this matter transparently, especially out in the open in such a forum as this.
> 
> I'm not fully understanding his need to take the lift, or have it taken, to Houston in order to resolve.
> 
> ...



We initially offered that he refused to load the truck! “ load the piece of #### yourself” We still have that as an option. We are willing take it to Houston. Seeing how it is at his HOME he has no loading facility (Meaning no dock) He refused to load the truck. 
Now comes liability through trucking the driver of these rigs do not will not load there trucks they will tie down there loads but will not load them. So we need a roll back and a guy to load the machine. It’s crazy I know but this is how the protocol works in the trucking world.
We ship a ton over sea, the dealers will ONLY load the container they will NOT strap or secure the load in the container. Due to the liabilities. This brings us back to square one again. We cannot offer any other solution to this problem frustrating you bet! Tree Monkey is just flat out being unreasonable!


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Then, in my opinion, you are not giving 100% to your customers in an effort to settle this.



We are giving him his full refund of his money! How is that not giving 100% to the customer?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> We are giving him his full refund of his money! How is that not giving 100% to the customer?



Are you also going to reimburse him for his time and money to get it to Houston for you?


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I applaud your efforts in staying on top of this thread and taking steps to resolve this matter transparently, especially out in the open in such a forum as this.
> 
> I'm not fully understanding his need to take the lift, or have it taken, to Houston in order to resolve.
> 
> ...




Taking the lift to Houston (OEM) will detremine the problems and a monetary value for the pending law suit, against the original seller. We are willing to pay for the shipping of that as well. The oem will give a check on the spot or wire transfer what they are willing to pay for the lift. They will just rebuild it.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Taking the lift to Houston (OEM) will detremine the problems and a monetary value for the pending law suit, against the original seller. We are willing to pay for the shipping of that as well. The oem will give a check on the spot or wire transfer what they are willing to pay for the lift. They will just rebuild it.



Ok, then it sounds like we're waiting to hear from treemonkey


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Are you also going to reimburse him for his time and money to get it to Houston for you?




You know he never asked that question! I would answer that as a yes. If I am willing to pay a truck driver, I would be willing to pay him. So yes I would be willing to pay him. That's a good question and one that he himself has never asked!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> We initially offered that he refused to load the truck! “ load the piece of #### yourself” We still have that as an option. We are willing take it to Houston. Seeing how it is at his HOME he has no loading facility (Meaning no dock) He refused to load the truck.
> Now comes liability through trucking the driver of these rigs do not will not load there trucks they will tie down there loads but will not load them. So we need a roll back and a guy to load the machine. It’s crazy I know but this is how the protocol works in the trucking world.
> We ship a ton over sea, the dealers will ONLY load the container they will NOT strap or secure the load in the container. Due to the liabilities. This brings us back to square one again. We cannot offer any other solution to this problem frustrating you bet! Tree Monkey is just flat out being unreasonable!



Thanks for your response, Bob.

I know a bit about trucking myself. You're right...it's crazy.

I was thinking a roll back with a winch, as well, since these guys load up and strap cars all the time. Or a flatbed with a hoist. Somebody will be glad to do it. $$ouch$$

I've dealt with unruly customers many times, it can be very frustrating and unreasonable. It's that human element of emotion that sometimes clouds the path to a sensible solution, but I had to learn to work around that.

If I were in TTM's situation, I'd be glad to load it up, but then again I've loaded many trucks. Maybe the task itself is an intimidating one, so he sidesteps it with such a comment. So, to work around it, you have it loaded.

Removing barriers is one of many skills that good salesmen and customer service reps master. Howbeit, it can be a bit more frustrating with an unhappy customer that wants to punish with the only lever they feel that they have left: to be as difficult as possible. (Even when it's not in their best interest.)

Maybe, he's dealing with a ton of other problems as well. 

I had a good worker walk off the job this week over practically nothing, but his personal life was taxing him greatly. I was just the next convenient target in his campaign of self destruction.

I'm not letting that incident draw me into any malice because I understand, even though he won't listen for now.

In light of this possibility, I'll ask and have faith that you'll stop at nothing to resolve this matter and eliminate TTM from the equation of this unfortunate affair.

I don't know where he's at....maybe we need to make efforts to call him as well and help expedite the resolution.

Thanks again, Bob.

Cooler heads will prevail eventually. Take Care, Ryan.



Btressler said:


> Taking the lift to Houston (OEM) will detremine the problems and a monetary value for the pending law suit, against the original seller. We are willing to pay for the shipping of that as well. The oem will give a check on the spot or wire transfer what they are willing to pay for the lift. They will just rebuild it.



To clarify, you are going to first fully refund TTM, and then salvage what you can and pursue a lawsuit against the original seller for the difference plus expenses incurred?


----------



## squad143 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, lots of posts in such a short period of time. 

Three sides to every story. One side, the other and the truth. 

IMO, Mr. Tressler seems to be trying to rectify the situation.

TTM, What's up? Where are you????? What is your rebuttal to this??? A lot of people jumped to your side (some even took action), you at least owe them a response.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

squad143 said:


> Wow, lots of posts in such a short period of time.
> 
> Three sides to every story. One side, the other and the truth.
> 
> ...



Damn Skippy!

Just for the record:
My slogan for my business is " satisfaction gauranteed... or its free"
Many people told me that I would be opening myself up to trouble with this. My thoughts are 1. If I put it on paper and can't deliver then its my problem and I will make good before I get paid. 2. Try to screw me and see what happens. If a business can't get by with that then they shouldn't be in business. I keep it simple, never had a problem getting paid except from that wacko with 16 half dead cats and a broke down car full of old newspapers. If its my fault I will fix it you bet.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry guys for not getting on sooner!! I had no idea there was this many replys! First off yes Bob did sound like a nice guy the first time i talked to him. But what ya'll r not hearing is my voice record off my phone saying if i dont quit calling him hes gonna fly to Texas and shove this lift sideways up my ass up my ass!! And here is the email i got from him a couple of days ago.



Hi John, Ed, and Tony,



First off we would like to apologize for the problems this transaction has incurred.



The deal in question is as follows:



Millers Equipment Sales 1220 Main Street Barboursville, WV. 25504 PH# 304-736-4800 is who Worldwide Construction Equipment, Inc. purchased the equipment from. ( Ed Miller Owner )

Millers Equipment Sales, Purchased the equipment in Florida from a museum.



The lift was sold to Kemp Tree Service 3519 Main Street Vernon Texas 73685 PH# 940-839-6446 Tony Kemp owner upon receipt of unit, there was a discrepancy the unit was not functioning properly. (Seems there is a lot of problems with it Cylinders rusted, Hyd. pump not working, wires exposed, Basket flooring, ect…)

Pictures were e-mail to WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION, INC. and in turn sent to the seller of the equipment Millers Equipment Sales. Worldwide Construction Wired back $2,660.00 for problems that was their profit on this unit.



Problem (Kemp Tree Service wants to return this lift) Returning it cannot happen due to the fact that Millers customer won’t refund money for the lift or pay freight back.



Millers Equipment Sales, contacted the seller they purchased the lift from and has gotten nowhere with a proper settlement. They have now retained an attorney Rob Cook PH# 904-797-8225. St Augustine, FL. He is suing for refund of money. (This as you know will take time)



In the meantime Kemp Tree Service has been offered the following;



1.) Take the unit to ADI (Manufacturer of equipment) Houston Texas (Speak to Eric) have unit repaired at no cost to Kemp Tree Service. (Millers Equipment willing to pay for repairs)



2.) Take the unit to Houston Sell the unit to ADI for an undetermined amount ( To be determined upon receipt of equipment) Either we ship the unit to Houston, Texas or He takes it. (Kemp’s Tree Services choice) The difference would be made up by Miller’s Equipment (via wire transfer).



3.) Sue WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT, INC in a court of PA (Doylestown, Pa) My attorney John P. Attiani, Esq. 310 Huntingdon Pike Rockledge, Pa 19046 PH# 215-663-9016



4.) Do nothing wait for lawsuit to settle



5.) Just do nothing



Thank You,

Bob Tressler II

President

Worldwide Construction Equipment, Inc.

Website Address: http://www.wwcequip.com

Email Address: [email protected]

MSN [email protected]





As you can see from reading #5 how much of a [email protected]@ss this guy is. 
And he talks about sending me 2600!!! Yes this is after a month of dealing with this AND ONLY GO OVER HIS HEAD TO TALK TO ED MILLER. HE SAID I WOULD RETURN 1000 HE MADE ON THE LIFT. AND DAY AFTER DAY OF NOT GETTING IT FROM WIRE TRANSFER I JUST HAPPENED TO CALL ED MILLER (REALLY NICE GUY) AND HE INFORMED ME OF BOB MAKING 2600 OFF OF THE LIFT INSTEAD OF THE 1000 HE TOLD ME!! I HUNG UP AND IMEADITILY CALLED BOB ASKIN "WHAT THE HELL?" THEN HE CAME CLEAN AND 3 DAYS LATER HE GOT THAT MONEY BACK TO ME!

And me taking the lift to houston yes thats what he wants me to do. Why? you ask? Because if you take someone to court wouldnt it be nice that they no longer had the lift???????????
He keeps sayin take the lift to houston and they will fix it or buy it. BUT WHO IS GONNA PAY FOR THE JOB OF THE DIFFERINCE IF THEY BUY IT????

I have repeatly called Ed miller and his attorney and they have informed me that they WILL NOT PAY FOR IT!! If a senoir member here wants to call and verify it please do and post your results but i dont think the phone calls to Ed will help anything.

Oh yeah typing is not my thing so if anybody wants to hear my side in person. (940) 839-6446. Tony Kemp. You can call anytime


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Sorry guys for not getting on sooner!! I had no idea there was this many replys! First off yes Bob did sound like a nice guy the first time i talked to him. But what ya'll r not hearing is my voice record off my phone saying if i dont quit calling him hes gonna fly to Texas and shove this lift sideways up my ass up my ass!! And here is the email i got from him a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the story, same old crap they give you. Happy to sell, nowhere to be found when there is a problem. 
Wait it out for a hearing and hold onto the evidence. When they call for Mr. Tressler or one of his goons to come to Texas you will get your money back. Start adding storage fees.
Hey Bob! Want to meet Mr Fantini in a whole new light? Yeah, you got a problem.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Corndog, I would like to thank you for your posting! Also I would like to Thank JMS Tree service for guiding me to this site. If anyone would like to ask a question or concerns regarding the problem. I would be more than willing to explain Worldwide’s position.
> It's truly an unfortunate problem. Bigus I really can relate to the things you are saying and I personally have offered to bring another unit into Texas. I have a very good friend in Lewisville Texas a construction equipment dealer. I was willing to ship this unit open account to my friend have him go through the unit. To be sure the unit is correct then have Tree Monkey go over and get the unit from this location. Tree monkey would return the lift to Houston (The Manufacturer getting a refund for the first lift). That to was refused too. We have offered 5 options to repair, replace, We have sent back a $2,600.00 refund prior to all of this coming about and the offer was prior to tree monkey posting to this blog. Return is not an option due to the problems with the seller. (The original owner is being taken to court) We are working as fast as the justice system will go, to get a resolution. As you can imagine they move at a snail’s pace.
> 
> Again Thank you all for your understanding reguarding this unfortunate problem.
> Bob Tressler





Yeah this OPEN ACCOUNT he talks about b.s. I HAVE THE EMAIL HE SENT SAYING I HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT LIFT IN FULL BEFORE IT LEAVES THE PROPERTY!!!!!!!!!!

i cant copy and paste the email cause its a n invoice with different typing, BUT i cant take a pic with phone, i can send it to someone here and they can repost it. ALSO I HAVE PICS OF THE LIFT ON MY PHONE IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE THEM! 
And that good friend in lewisville!!??? He told me the lift i bought came from a "good" friend in florida!!



Btressler said:


> Corndog, I would like to thank you for your posting! Also I would like to Thank JMS Tree service for guiding me to this site. If anyone would like to ask a question or concerns regarding the problem. I would be more than willing to explain Worldwide’s position.
> It's truly an unfortunate problem. Bigus I really can relate to the things you are saying and I personally have offered to bring another unit into Texas. I have a very good friend in Lewisville Texas a construction equipment dealer. I was willing to ship this unit open account to my friend have him go through the unit. To be sure the unit is correct then have Tree Monkey go over and get the unit from this location. Tree monkey would return the lift to Houston (The Manufacturer getting a refund for the first lift). That to was refused too. We have offered 5 options to repair, replace, We have sent back a $2,600.00 refund prior to all of this coming about and the offer was prior to tree monkey posting to this blog. Return is not an option due to the problems with the seller. (The original owner is being taken to court) We are working as fast as the justice system will go, to get a resolution. As you can imagine they move at a snail’s pace.
> 
> Again Thank you all for your understanding reguarding this unfortunate problem.
> Bob Tressler



And notice he says 5 options!! Does #5 acually count haha??


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> And notice he says 5 options!! Does #5 acually count haha??



Not to start a fight but it is my opinion that whoever posted the rubuttal on your first page, although might be trying to remain objective, is a complete idiot. It is doubletalk!
1. guy buys lift from another guy
2. guy 1 gets ganked
3. guy 2 makes excuses
My wife ordered a bed online and when it came it was the biggest peice of crap I ever saw, in the bed department that is. I called and got a hassle about this and that and whatever.I won't go into specifics but i got a free bed. I don't want it but I got it.
Listen and take this to heart; that bumper sticker that reads" think globally, act locally" means more than you think. Sad to see so many caught in this kind of turmoil.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Yeah this OPEN ACCOUNT he talks about b.s. I HAVE THE EMAIL HE SENT SAYING I HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT LIFT IN FULL BEFORE IT LEAVES THE PROPERTY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i cant copy and paste the email cause its a n invoice with different typing, BUT i cant take a pic with phone, i can send it to someone here and they can repost it. ALSO I HAVE PICS OF THE LIFT ON MY PHONE IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE THEM!
> And that good friend in lewisville!!??? He told me the lift i bought came from a "good" friend in florida!!



1 (One) 1997 AMERIQUIP T-42, Serial Number 31119, Honda Gas engine, 
Runs Works Opps. Pictures sent to your E-mail
Here is what I am willing to do ship this unit to Luke Vigures 
W/ KDL Equipment, Inc 146 Whatley Street, Lewisville, Texas, PH# 972-420-6300
* Luke will go over the unit complete and prep for you to pick up.
*PRICE:..........$8,500.00 
*FREIGHT:....$1,250.00
*TOTAL:.........$9,750.00 
***You will need to wire this money the day you pick up! Unit does not leave till money 
is recieved or you can bring cash to Luke. 
***PLEASE SIGN AND FAX BACK !


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> 1 (One) 1997 AMERIQUIP T-42, Serial Number 31119, Honda Gas engine,
> Runs Works Opps. Pictures sent to your E-mail
> Here is what I am willing to do ship this unit to Luke Vigures
> W/ KDL Equipment, Inc 146 Whatley Street, Lewisville, Texas, PH# 972-420-6300
> ...


 What is this?


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Sorry guys for not getting on sooner!! I had no idea there was this many replys! First off yes Bob did sound like a nice guy the first time i talked to him. But what ya'll r not hearing is my voice record off my phone saying if i dont quit calling him hes gonna fly to Texas and shove this lift sideways up my ass up my ass!! And here is the email i got from him a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1.) Take the unit to ADI (Manufacturer of equipment) Houston Texas (Speak to Eric) have unit repaired at no cost to Kemp Tree Service. *(Millers Equipment willing to pay for repairs)*


2.) Take the unit to Houston Sell the unit to ADI for an undetermined amount ( To be determined upon receipt of equipment) Either we ship the unit to Houston, Texas or He takes it. (Kemp’s Tree Services choice) *The difference would be made up by Miller’s Equipment (via wire transfer).*



treemandan said:


> What is this?



Originally Posted by TexasTreemonkey 
Yeah this OPEN ACCOUNT he talks about b.s. I HAVE THE EMAIL HE SENT SAYING I HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT LIFT IN FULL BEFORE IT LEAVES THE PROPERTY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Originally Posted by TexasTreemonkey
> Yeah this OPEN ACCOUNT he talks about b.s. I HAVE THE EMAIL HE SENT SAYING I HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT LIFT IN FULL BEFORE IT LEAVES THE PROPERTY!!!!!!!!!!



so basically you are just a broker and one of your dealers screwed up? To me its simple: I call you and say how much, you tell me and I pay you. You deliver something other than what was agreed. Am I missing something? 
I would never pay beforehand and now my wife knows not to either. That bed was probably in the same condition as the lift.
Now if you had just gave the guy his money back and took the lift away you would be king.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> 1.) Take the unit to ADI (Manufacturer of equipment) Houston Texas (Speak to Eric) have unit repaired at no cost to Kemp Tree Service. *(Millers Equipment willing to pay for repairs)*
> 
> 
> 2.) Take the unit to Houston Sell the unit to ADI for an undetermined amount ( To be determined upon receipt of equipment) Either we ship the unit to Houston, Texas or He takes it. (Kemp’s Tree Services choice) *The difference would be made up by Miller’s Equipment (via wire transfer).*



Monday I will ASK Ed Miller to post a reply on this site that he is willing to do just what I have written in the letter. the question here is what does Mr Kemp want to do sell it or repair it?


----------



## Btressler (Apr 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> so basically you are just a broker and one of your dealers screwed up? To me its simple: I call you and say how much, you tell me and I pay you. You deliver something other than what was agreed. Am I missing something?
> I would never pay beforehand and now my wife knows not to either. That bed was probably in the same condition as the lift.
> Now if you had just gave the guy his money back and took the lift away you would be king.



Correct I am a broker. The dealer that I purchase the Equipment from was Millers Equipment. He in-turn purchased the lift from his customer in Florida? I do not know that companies name. I know the name Mike. Rob Cook Ed's attorney could tell that. Ed has to sue this company to get his money back this is why we need Kemp Tree service to either return the lift to Houston, Or Repair the lift Millers wWILL pay for it and sue to get his money back. I can not help here due to the fact I was NOT injured MY CUSTOMER WAS! (IE KEMP TREE SERVICE!)


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Correct I am a broker. The dealer that I purchase the Equipment from was Millers Equipment. He inturn purchased the lift from his customer in Florida? I do not know that companies name. I know the name Mike. Rob Cook Ed attorney could tell that. Ed has to sue this company to get his oney back this is why we need Kemp Tree service to either return the lift to Houston, Or Repair the lift Millers wWILL pay for it and sue to get his money back. I can not help here due to the fact I was NOT injured MY CUSTOMER WAS! 9IE KEMP TREE SERVICE!)



Who was the check made out to?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 13, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Who was the check made out to?



And if you do 10 mil a year, what's the big deal about eating whatever it takes on this one YOURSELF and then YOU getting your money from WHATEVER company wants to buy it or rebuild it instead of making treemonkey get rid of it for you?

It still sounds so simple to make this problem go away. Full refund and pick up the unit yourself, done.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Apr 13, 2008)

A company with 13mil. in sales with any 3/4 wit broker/salesman should be able to come up with an idea to pick up the POS and not give excuses about how the trucking company industry works.

Treemonkey shouldn't have to spend his money, time and resource loading or moving the unit since the item in question is so mis-represented.



treemandan said:


> Now if you had just gave the guy his money back and took the lift away you would be king.





gr8scott72 said:


> It still sounds so simple to make this problem go away. Full refund and pick up the unit yourself, done.



2 simple yet genius solutions! LOL! The rest of the replies to represent an act of helping to rectify are just rhetoric fluff.

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

StihlRockin' said:


> A company with 13mil. in sales with any 3/4 wit broker/salesman should be able to come up with an idea to pick up the POS and not give excuses about how the trucking company industry works.
> 
> Treemonkey shouldn't have to spend his money, time and resource loading or moving the unit since the item in question is so mis-represented.
> 
> ...



I would have to agree. I have been watching this thread from the very start, and was very impressed when the "broker" showed up to tell his story. but very unimpressed with it. he "the broker" sounded "Like the broken record" 
I hope this thread is seen by enough business owners that will know better than to deal with a "broker" companies in such a way. MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHAT YOU ARE BYEING BEFOR YOU PAY!! these people are like a "USED CAR SALSMAN" without knowing them would you trust them to sell you a car without seeing it, gosh I hope not. I hope Tony gets the fair deal out of this and its no money out of his pocket , I also hope enough people whom own companies like me see this thread and realize what kind of company he is dealing with, It is not one I would venture toward after seeing option # 5. Good luck Tony I hate to see someone get :censored:


----------



## Justice (Apr 13, 2008)

Simple solution give TTM his money back. Go get you equipment and you deal with the problems. 

All of your other "solutions" are solutions for you not for TTM. 
BUT since you have shown what a reputable dealer you are I am sure everyone here will remember you when they hear or see your name anytime in the future. The other companies name is MILLERS EQUIPMENT. I am sure the good advertising has cost you more than just doing the right thing to begin with. 

HUGE PROPS for our members here. Its great to see us unify and stand up for each other. You should all be proud!


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

Justice said:


> Simple solution give TTM his money back. Go get you equipment and you deal with the problems.
> 
> All of your other "solutions" are solutions for you not for TTM.
> BUT since you have shown what a reputable dealer you are I am sure everyone here will remember you when they hear or see your name anytime in the future. The other companies name is MILLERS EQUIPMENT. I am sure the good advertising has cost you more than just doing the right thing to begin with.
> ...



Gentleman I have done this for 19 years of my life! I Have been though the mill. Refunded money people will smash the lift beyond belief. You could not imagine the things people do for revenge. At this point TMM owns this lift he can do any of the following I have laid out for him to get a complete refund of his money, or he can do NUMBER 5. It is an option. I have seen more things than you will ever imagine the deals is on the table. I have had lift hidden from me trying to pick them to return the lift. If tree monkey thinks he needs the lift for court then keep it. He has chosen# 3 We are done. If he would like a refund then choose number #2 You all now have the letter that this man has had prior to posting here.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

We are not only a broker I do have a fleet of equipment currnetly it is 37 unit being truck to Stevens, Pa. I will do the same as anybody I will buy the equipment myself and when I get the units in I to have been disatidfied with my epuipment I to have been at an impass with the seller. If you want your money back you come to the terms of the seller. NOT HARD! I have been to court with sellers and I am done with that too. Here is what a JUDGE told me once. 
*CAN YOU RETURN A CAR AND GET REFUND BEFORE YOU RETURN THE CAR? DO YOU EXPECT A USED CAR DEALER TO GIVE YOU A REFUND BEFORE YOU RETURN THE CAR? *I said no and lost the case right there. The seller gave me options to get my money back I sued and lost. Experince talks.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

*Tony what is it you want?*

My wife has been reading this thread too. She said to ask TONY what he wants and have him post that right in front of everybody reading this thread.
1,2,3,4, OR 5 what one do you want? Here is YOUR chance to make this whole problem go way TODAY just tells us what it is you want. Tell everybody here.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

*Some food for thought*

This is clearly place on our invice at the bottom in a square box BOLD BLACK

DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTY
THE SALE OF THIS EQUIPMENT IS " AS IS" AND WITH ALL FAULTS, DAMAGES AND/OR DEFECTS, 
WITH NO WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED. NO MANUALS OF ANY TYPE ARE INCLUDED !
THE PURCHASER IS HEREBY ADVISED THAT Worldwide Construction Equipment, Inc IS ACTING SOLELY AS 
A BROKER OF THIS EQUIPMENT. ALL WARRANTIES ON THESE PARTS ARE THE MANUFACTURES. Worldwide Construction
Equipment, Inc., HEREBY EXPRESSLY DISCLAIMS ALL WARRANTIES EITHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING ANY
EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR USE OR PURPOSE AND/OR ANY
OTHER WARRANTY OF QUALITY AND Worldwide Construction Equipment , INC., NEITHER ASSUMES NOR 
AUTHORIZES ANY DISCLAIMER. THIS IN NO WAY AFFECTS THE TERMS OF THE MANUFACTURE'S WARRANTY, IF ANY.
ALL REPRESENTATIONS MADE BY Worldwide Construction Equipment, Inc , 
REGARDING THE QUALITY,APPEARANCE, MODEL OR SERIAL NUMBER ARE MADE 
BASED UPON THE INFORMATION SUPPLIED TO Worldwide Construction Equipment, Inc., BY THE CURRENT OWNER 
OF THIS EQUIPMENT.
CONSENT TO JURISDICTION
By paying this invoice, The Buyer agrees that using Worldwide Construction Equipment, Inc., brokering 
for the above-listed equipment places the negotiation and acceptance of this 
Invoice in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania and thereby has established sufficient contacts with the
State of Pennsylvania Courts jurisdiction for any and all disputes, lawsuits or claims of any kind. Buyer
hereby consents to the exclusive jurisdiction for any Federal or State Courts located in the 
Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, for any and all actions, disputes and/or claims of any kind, raised
either by or against Worldwide Construction Equipment, Inc., arising out of this transaction and designates
the County of Bucks, Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, as sole and proper venue for any such action.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

yooper said:


> I would have to agree. I have been watching this thread from the very start, and was very impressed when the "broker" showed up to tell his story. but very unimpressed with it. he "the broker" sounded "Like the broken record"
> I hope this thread is seen by enough business owners that will know better than to deal with a "broker" companies in such a way. MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHAT YOU ARE BYEING BEFOR YOU PAY!! these people are like a "USED CAR SALSMAN" without knowing them would you trust them to sell you a car without seeing it, gosh I hope not. I hope Tony gets the fair deal out of this and its no money out of his pocket , I also hope enough people whom own companies like me see this thread and realize what kind of company he is dealing with, It is not one I would venture toward after seeing option # 5. Good luck Tony I hate to see someone get :censored:





I believe Tony and I were lead to believe that this was a good unit we did see pictures of the unit. We were both told that it was a good unit. I feel the same as Tony we were not told the truth about the unit. I will side with Tony on this, I will do what it takes to help Ed miller recover the money from the original seller of this eqipment. I will get the money owed Tony to him as well it will take time to recover through the court system. So he can wait for a settlement, Or he can move on ans we will continue to proseed with what Ed Miler and I have to do to the Original seller of this equipment.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Bob,
I Wanted My Money Back. Simple As That. And You Came On This Website In Front Of These Hard Working People Just Like Me. Tryin To Act Like The Middle Man, Tryin To Act Like You Are So Honest. Instead You Proved You Dont Give Two ####s About Me Or Any Other Customer You Have Dealed With Or Will Ever Deal With. These People Aint Even Heard The Terristic Threat Charge I Have Pressed Against You, They Dont Know You Were In Court On A Domestic Charge Last Week. Anybody Here Can Call Your Attorney And Find Out Hes A "family" Attorney, A Court Odrered Attorney. He Has Nothing To Do With Any Type Of Equipment Business Type Attorney. His Voicemail Even Says Family Attorney. What I Want You To Do Is Make This Right! But What I Am Settling For Is To Make It Where You Cant #### Someone Else... And Ive Succeded!! At Least 30 People Here Will Never Do Business With You, And I Hope They Tell 30 Peolple Never To Do Business With You. Several People Here Are From Pennslyvania And They Will Repeat This Story. You Didnt Screw Some Little Texas Man, You Screwed A Texas Man With A Huge Heart And An Even Bigger Mouth. And Guess What Every Person Here Is?? A Person That Had To Stand Up To People Twice My Size And Twice As Cocky To Make Thier Business What It Is. Every Person Here Knows The Story Now So... 
Now
What Are You Gonna Do Bob??????????? 




Just For #### And Giggles I Will Take The Lift To Houston (8 Hours Out Of My Way In My Busiest Season) Lets Just See What Happens

Bob Please Peply


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

10 To 13 Million A Year My Ass


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Why Dont You Just Send Me 7 Grand Or Better Yet..... Give Me 5 Or So, So I Can Lick My Wounds And Be Gone. Or No Let Me Guess Lets Sue Ed Miller Together. Cuz He ####ed Me Right? Not You! My Bad This Was Just A Missunderstandng. I Wired You The Money So I Got To Go Over Your Head And Sue Ed Miller Right????? 


And Bob You Tell Everybody Here How Many Times You Talked You Eric At A.d.i.!!!


Oh #### Wait A Minute Youve Never Talked To Him??????????????? Are You Sayin The Only Reason You No Of Eric Is Cuz What I Told You Since Im Always Calling Ed???????????


You Lyin S.o.b.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Bob,
> I Wanted My Money Back. Simple As That. And You Came On This Website In Front Of These Hard Working People Just Like Me. Tryin To Act Like The Middle Man, Tryin To Act Like You Are So Honest. Instead You Proved You Dont Give Two ####s About Me Or Any Other Customer You Have Dealed With Or Will Ever Deal With. These People Aint Even Heard The Terristic Threat Charge I Have Pressed Against You, They Dont Know You Were In Court On A Domestic Charge Last Week. Anybody Here Can Call Your Attorney And Find Out Hes A "family" Attorney, A Court Odrered Attorney. He Has Nothing To Do With Any Type Of Equipment Business Type Attorney. His Voicemail Even Says Family Attorney. What I Want You To Do Is Make This Right! But What I Am Settling For Is To Make It Where You Cant #### Someone Else... And Ive Succeded!! At Least 30 People Here Will Never Do Business With You, And I Hope They Tell 30 Peolple Never To Do Business With You. Several People Here Are From Pennslyvania And They Will Repeat This Story. You Didnt Screw Some Little Texas Man, You Screwed A Texas Man With A Huge Heart And An Even Bigger Mouth. And Guess What Every Person Here Is?? A Person That Had To Stand Up To People Twice My Size And Twice As Cocky To Make Thier Business What It Is. Every Person Here Knows The Story Now So...
> Now
> What Are You Gonna Do Bob???????????
> ...



Be carefull SON! John is my attorney for my CHILDREN something you know nothing about ! Stay to the problem at hand


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

Tony what is your lawyers name and number I will have mine contact yours MONDAY first thing!


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Why Dont You Just Send Me 7 Grand Or Better Yet..... Give Me 5 Or So, So I Can Lick My Wounds And Be Gone. Or No Let Me Guess Lets Sue Ed Miller Together. Cuz He ####ed Me Right? Not You! My Bad This Was Just A Missunderstandng. I Wired You The Money So I Got To Go Over Your Head And Sue Ed Miller Right?????
> 
> 
> And Bob You Tell Everybody Here How Many Times You Talked You Eric At A.d.i.!!!
> ...



This is Ed Miller settlement to MY customer YOU! if your not happy choose another number! What is your choice?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 13, 2008)

**

I'm more than a little confused....

Here's what I think I've been following for several days:

1) Buyer purchases equipment based on pictures seen on the internet or via email without ever seeing the actual equipment using money from a bank that never required proof of condition of equipment, agreeing to settle any possible disputes in PA.
2) Broker arranges for equipment to be delivered to customer without seeing the actual equipment and verifying proof of condition of equipment.
3) Equipment arrives at buyers home, where buyer "accepts" equipment by unloading same.
4) Buyer and broker exchange rebuttal of their "deal" and possible sollutions through normal business channels.
5) Buyer presents his situation to this forum.
5) LOTS of "disinterested parties" here get in the middle of the discussion and increase emotions, decreasing rationalle, between the two parties to the deal.
6) Numerous offers have been made by the broker.
7) The buyer, after creating turmoil, disappears for a while.
8) When buyer returns, the resolution to a faulty business deal becomes a whizzing match.
9) Both the buyer and the broker have resorted to threats and name calling as a means of business resolution.



Am I seeing this right? What do either of you possibly hope to resolve in the current manner? Why continue to flame one another, adding to the already evident unprofessional nature of the deal and the resolution?

While I empathize with the frustrations on both side of the deal, I am amazed at how many uninformed, disinterested parties jumped on board, willing to risk their own reputations for professionality, to go to bat for someone they don't know, in a deal they really knew nothing about. I HOPE these guys evaluate their surroundings more when climbing a tree or going up in a bucket. To BLINDLY start slashing at limbs and bombing out wood without knowing the obstacles, location, tree condition, and weather shows a COMPLETE lack of regard for professionalism. What has happened in this forum is EXACTLY that on a verbal scale.

I thought this forum was populated by professional... both in the trees and in business... I guess I have a better picture of who some of the members are now.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Bob,
> I Wanted My Money Back. Simple As That. And You Came On This Website In Front Of These Hard Working People Just Like Me. Tryin To Act Like The Middle Man, Tryin To Act Like You Are So Honest. Instead You Proved You Dont Give Two ####s About Me Or Any Other Customer You Have Dealed With Or Will Ever Deal With. These People Aint Even Heard The Terristic Threat Charge I Have Pressed Against You, They Dont Know You Were In Court On A Domestic Charge Last Week. Anybody Here Can Call Your Attorney And Find Out Hes A "family" Attorney, A Court Odrered Attorney. He Has Nothing To Do With Any Type Of Equipment Business Type Attorney. His Voicemail Even Says Family Attorney. What I Want You To Do Is Make This Right! But What I Am Settling For Is To Make It Where You Cant #### Someone Else... And Ive Succeded!! At Least 30 People Here Will Never Do Business With You, And I Hope They Tell 30 Peolple Never To Do Business With You. Several People Here Are From Pennslyvania And They Will Repeat This Story. You Didnt Screw Some Little Texas Man, You Screwed A Texas Man With A Huge Heart And An Even Bigger Mouth. And Guess What Every Person Here Is?? A Person That Had To Stand Up To People Twice My Size And Twice As Cocky To Make Thier Business What It Is. Every Person Here Knows The Story Now So...
> Now
> What Are You Gonna Do Bob???????????
> ...



Dear Mr. Kemp,
This is Bob's wife, and I have been reading all these messages with quite some interest. As I keep reading everyone's blogs, listening to the "oh-so-pleasant" messages left on the answering machines, I can't help but wonder if anyone understands what is really going on here. Mr. Kemp called Bob looking for a piece of equipment, Bob found a piece of equipment from Mr. Miller. Mr. Miller found the piece of equipment from Mr. X. Mr. X sent out the pictures misrepresenting the quality of the equipment to Mr. Miller. Mr. Miller sent the same pictures to Bob. Bob then sent the pictures to Mr. Kemp. So, you see, Mr. Kemp, there is quite a chain here. Why in the world when that piece of equipment showed up and the serial numbers did NOT match did you acccept it? You mean to tell me that with all your experience in your business and all the equipment that you have bought and sold over the years that you could not tell just by looking at it that it was not the same piece? Truly Mr. Kemp you DO know the difference, just as you would know the difference between an oak and a maple tree, otherwise you yourself would not be in business for very long, would you? Why would you let the truck driver leave without calling Bob? You could have prevented all of this immediately if you would have taken the time to thoroughly checked out this piece of equipment. Bob and Ed have come up with solutions for you. I can see that you have chosen option #2, which is, "Take the unit to Houston Sell the unit to ADI for an undetermined amount ( To be determined upon receipt of equipment) Either we ship the unit to Houston, Texas or He takes it. (Kemp’s Tree Services choice) The difference would be made up by Miller’s Equipment (via wire transfer)." This is the option that will give you your refund and it is my understanding that this is what you want. Now, I can understand that you are a busy man Mr. Kemp, and this is your busy season. Clearly it is stated that shipping this unit will be paid for by Bob, Ed and Mr. X. So, see? You DON'T have to sing the blues about driving 8 hours out of your way during your busy season. I don't understand why you are making this so complicated and wasting more time and energy and resources. Bob and Ed Miller have spent at least a month trying to work this out for you. What is taking you so long? Why did you feel the need to start this blog BEFORE the problem was completely solved? Return the lift, get your money back. It's that simple. People return things all the time. Can you imagine the return lines in stores if you got your money back BEFORE you brought in the items? As for your statement about Bob being in court for a domestic charge, that is completely untrue. I know, I was there. This is the last time this will be mentioned as this is personal and completely uncalled for. And you can be assured that his lawyer was NOT court appointed. John Attiani has been this family's lawyer since 1993, for both personal and professional cases. His practice is located in a family law's office building, which is why they answer the phone the way they do. Now Mr. Kemp, it seems as though you have finally reached a decision as to what to do with this piece of equipment, and remember, you don't have to drive it yourself. As for the rest of you, I fully expect the typical "oh, look at Bob, now he has to have his wife defend him, blah, blah, blah". Those of you who have taken the time to read and understand everything thoroughly, I thank you. You are good and reasonable people who see that there are indeed two sides of the story. I just felt it necessary for me to spell it out for everyone. So, are we done? Can we all just go and enjoy what's left of this weekend?


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> I'm more than a little confused....
> 
> Here's what I think I've been following for several days:
> 
> ...



That is it to a T WELL PUT!


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know who is right in this deal but I do know this, most of these guys that "broker" equipment are shady operators. Learned that the old hard way myself. Now then, I don't know Bob, he might be the salt of the earth as far as I know. He is in a profession however that is full of crooks. When I buy something without going to see it I pay with a cashiers check upon delivery and my inspection. If they say we can't do it that way I say you are in a group of the most unscrupulous people in the world and you don't trust me??? And as far as brokers go I don't know, I would just steer clear of them.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 13, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I don't know who is right in this deal but I do know this, most of these guys that "broker" equipment are shady operators. Learned that the old hard way myself. Now then, I don't know Bob, he might be the salt of the earth as far as I know. He is in a profession however that is full of crooks. When I buy something without going to see it I pay with a cashiers check upon delivery and my inspection. If they say we can't do it that way I say you are in a group of the most unscrupulous people in the world and you don't trust me??? And as far as brokers go I don't know, I would just steer clear of them.



yeah. This guy has 20 years selling equip. He knows.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I don't know who is right in this deal but I do know this, most of these guys that "broker" equipment are shady operators. Learned that the old hard way myself. Now then, I don't know Bob, he might be the salt of the earth as far as I know. He is in a profession however that is full of crooks. When I buy something without going to see it I pay with a cashiers check upon delivery and my inspection. If they say we can't do it that way I say you are in a group of the most unscrupulous people in the world and you don't trust me??? And as far as brokers go I don't know, I would just steer clear of them.



I would have no problem and have done deals in this manner. I also deal on Letter of Credit as well. I also will go and inspect the equipment for you as well (There is a fee for this)


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 13, 2008)

yooper said:


> I would have to agree. I have been watching this thread from the very start, and was very impressed when the "broker" showed up to tell his story. but very unimpressed with it. he "the broker" sounded "Like the broken record"
> I hope this thread is seen by enough business owners that will know better than to deal with a "broker" companies in such a way. MAKE SURE YOU SEE WHAT YOU ARE BYEING BEFOR YOU PAY!! these people are like a "USED CAR SALSMAN" without knowing them would you trust them to sell you a car without seeing it, gosh I hope not. I hope Tony gets the fair deal out of this and its no money out of his pocket , I also hope enough people whom own companies like me see this thread and realize what kind of company he is dealing with, It is not one I would venture toward after seeing option # 5. Good luck Tony I hate to see someone get :censored:



Easy now. I've sold cars for more than 8 years now. I've sold many sight unseen and EVERYONE of my customers have been 100% happy with the cars.


----------



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Easy now. I've sold cars for more than 8 years now. I've sold many sight unseen and EVERYONE of my customers have been 100% happy with the cars.



Well without knowing you I sure wouldn't bye from you. "site unseen" But I do agree there are good, and trusting people out there and you may be one of the. and with your comment I hope you are.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 13, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Dear Mr. Kemp,
> This is Bob's wife, and I have been reading all these messages with quite some interest. As I keep reading everyone's blogs, listening to the "oh-so-pleasant" messages left on the answering machines, I can't help but wonder if anyone understands what is really going on here. Mr. Kemp called Bob looking for a piece of equipment, Bob found a piece of equipment from Mr. Miller. Mr. Miller found the piece of equipment from Mr. X. Mr. X sent out the pictures misrepresenting the quality of the equipment to Mr. Miller. Mr. Miller sent the same pictures to Bob. Bob then sent the pictures to Mr. Kemp. So, you see, Mr. Kemp, there is quite a chain here. Why in the world when that piece of equipment showed up and the serial numbers did NOT match did you acccept it? You mean to tell me that with all your experience in your business and all the equipment that you have bought and sold over the years that you could not tell just by looking at it that it was not the same piece? Truly Mr. Kemp you DO know the difference, just as you would know the difference between an oak and a maple tree, otherwise you yourself would not be in business for very long, would you? Why would you let the truck driver leave without calling Bob? You could have prevented all of this immediately if you would have taken the time to thoroughly checked out this piece of equipment. Bob and Ed have come up with solutions for you. I can see that you have chosen option #2, which is, "Take the unit to Houston Sell the unit to ADI for an undetermined amount ( To be determined upon receipt of equipment) Either we ship the unit to Houston, Texas or He takes it. (Kemp’s Tree Services choice) The difference would be made up by Miller’s Equipment (via wire transfer)." This is the option that will give you your refund and it is my understanding that this is what you want. Now, I can understand that you are a busy man Mr. Kemp, and this is your busy season. Clearly it is stated that shipping this unit will be paid for by Bob, Ed and Mr. X. So, see? You DON'T have to sing the blues about driving 8 hours out of your way during your busy season. I don't understand why you are making this so complicated and wasting more time and energy and resources. Bob and Ed Miller have spent at least a month trying to work this out for you. What is taking you so long? Why did you feel the need to start this blog BEFORE the problem was completely solved? Return the lift, get your money back. It's that simple. People return things all the time. Can you imagine the return lines in stores if you got your money back BEFORE you brought in the items? As for your statement about Bob being in court for a domestic charge, that is completely untrue. I know, I was there. This is the last time this will be mentioned as this is personal and completely uncalled for. And you can be assured that his lawyer was NOT court appointed. John Attiani has been this family's lawyer since 1993, for both personal and professional cases. His practice is located in a family law's office building, which is why they answer the phone the way they do. Now Mr. Kemp, it seems as though you have finally reached a decision as to what to do with this piece of equipment, and remember, you don't have to drive it yourself. As for the rest of you, I fully expect the typical "oh, look at Bob, now he has to have his wife defend him, blah, blah, blah". Those of you who have taken the time to read and understand everything thoroughly, I thank you. You are good and reasonable people who see that there are indeed two sides of the story. I just felt it necessary for me to spell it out for everyone. So, are we done? Can we all just go and enjoy what's left of this weekend?



A woman's wisdom is all too often underrated. This is some good solid objective clarification on more than a few points from an apparent cool head.

That is certainly welcome here, even if it does come from 'Bob's better half.' It more than buys you a credible position in the matter.

I realize to some I'm perhaps a 'disinterested party,' however I assure you all I'm quite interested. I'm interested in assisting in the peaceful and professional resolution of this matter. It affects our industry, it affects livelihoods. Why should I be a passive observer if I have something of value to add?

This is a public forum, though we are all here by privilege.

IMHO, it's really beyond who made what mistake. It is apparent that many mistakes where made on many sides. We are all human.

So then it follows that it is not the mistakes alone, but just how we go about solving them that matters.

If both sides can agree to no more instigation, no more tit for tat, and instead start giving to one another what is needful for a solid resolution, then I believe this is time well spent.

For starters, some open and honest apologies would work miracles from both sides for both sides.

There are two clear paths here: Fuss and fight and continue to corrode the matter, or work together to resolve.

Both sides have lost somewhat here. Whether or not final resolution can be considered successful shouldn't be a battle wherein we see who loses the least from here vs. who loses the most, rather that further lose is minimized proportionally for both sides through cooperation.

I realize that the matter is complex, and some trust has been lost. Some must be recovered in order to press on.

I also understand that $2600 has been refunded already. That is a fine point of departure. TTM has agreed to make the voyage to see what ADI will do. 

Excellent. Let's everyone stop the bashing and continue in this vein of encouragement. Both sides need it.

I for one am going to take Mrs. Tressler's suggestion. I have one more thing left to do for the matter and then I'm going to go stoke up my stove and sharpen chains...or something.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 13, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> I thought this forum was populated by professional...



Well, in a RUDE-i-menary sort of way. I gave up on keeping the corner bar atmosphere from here years ago. 

"Can't we all just get along?" HA

So many here are "My way or else" personalities that that will never happen. "bit in the teeth" and so many other old saws.

Though i must appologize to Mr Tressler for never leaving my phone number. It was very early for me when I left the MSG on his phone (excuses, everyone has them) at least I think I was speaking in a professional tone, I'm glad he had caller ID and used it.



> Now then, I don't know Bob, he might be the salt of the earth as far as I know. He is in a profession however that is full of crooks.



My gut reaction is that they (Mr & Mrs T plus "trusty sidekick" VP) would be spending so much time on this "small" sale they were running a bait and switch operation.

Yeah, I'm sure both sides have had heated words, if this has been going on for over a month. Maybe Mr Kemp freaked out, when the POS showed up and made a bad decision.
I hoe this all turns out well in the end.

Mrs Sanborn is calling me to leave for church, so God Bless all.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 13, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> A woman's wisdom is all too often underrated. This is some good solid objective clarification on more than a few points from an apparent cool head.
> 
> That is certainly welcome here, even if it does come from 'Bob's better half.' It more than buys you a credible position in the matter.
> 
> ...



I would First off like to offer my sincere and honest apologies to this forum for ever letting it get this far. 

Second like to offer my sincere and honest apologies, TO TONY KEMP OF KEMP TREE SERVICE for failing to provide a quality piece of equipment he entrusted me to get for him. If 
Tony takes this lift to Houston I will PAY (WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT, INC.) for his TIME and FUEL, (YES THIS IS TRUE AND IN WRITING YOU ARE ALL ARE MY WITNESS TO THIS GESTURE) And for my terroristic threat of coming to TEXAS and shoving the lift in question up his ass sideways, I believe that should cover it again my sincere apologies. 

*Somebody in this forum had asked that question and I agreed to it. Makes all the sense in the world. I believe it would also be the right thing to do for Kemp Tree Service.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 13, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I realize to some I'm perhaps a 'disinterested party,' however I assure you all I'm quite interested. I'm interested in assisting in the peaceful and professional resolution of this matter. It affects our industry, it affects livelihoods. Why should I be a passive observer if I have something of value to add?



+1 Bigus... By disinterested, I am referring to those, not party to the transaction, yet assuming an aggressive stance in a disagreement in which they were ill informed. Your attempts at making peace and bringing things to a productive end are not what I was referring to.



Bigus Termitius said:


> IMHO, it's really beyond who made what mistake. It is apparent that many mistakes where made on many sides. We are all human.
> 
> So then it follows that it is not the mistakes alone, but just how we go about solving them that matters.



+1+1+1... The sign of a MATURE human is one who can resolve conflict without allowing it to cause larger damage than the original issue.



Bigus Termitius said:


> There are two clear paths here: Fuss and fight and continue to corrode the matter, or work together to resolve.



WELL said!!!



Bigus Termitius said:


> Excellent. Let's everyone stop the bashing and continue in this vein of encouragement. Both sides need it.



Again... a voice of reason... Thanks Bigus. Some of my faith in the professionalism has been restored.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't believe this has gotten to this level and this many posts.  
Attacking a guy for personal issues in court? Come on. Why does this seem, as Btressler put it, a way to get back at the dealer, bash him and then refuse to give back the equipment and the deal a chance? From what I have seen, Btressler is doing the right thing and is not only going to get TTM his money back but is also going to pay for his time and fuel to deliver it to Houston. I wish I had that deal everytime I had to take a piece of warrentied equipment back to the dealer! I don't get paid for travel or fuel. Get the machine back to Houston and be done with it. It's not helping anyone to prolong the issue and in court, nobody wins but the lawyers. Getting it done allows Btressler to go after Ed miller who then can go after whoever he bought it from if they decide to go that route and in the meanwhile, TTM can go buy another piece of equipment to do his work in this "busy season". Pissin' and moaning in here isn't doing anyone any good.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 13, 2008)

For every story in life there is always more than one version!


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 13, 2008)

still LMMFAO at this one.......


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 13, 2008)

DonnyO said:


> still LMMFAO at this one.......


lay off the booze and get back on yer zamboni


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 13, 2008)

yooper said:


> Well without knowing you I sure wouldn't bye from you. "site unseen" But I do agree there are good, and trusting people out there and you may be one of the. and with your comment I hope you are.



_*By *_the way, it's _*buy*_, not _*bye*_. 

Maybe I should add that to my signature. lol


----------



## yooper (Apr 14, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> _*By *_the way, it's _*buy*_, not _*bye*_.
> 
> Maybe I should add that to my signature. lol



Sorry for not spelling the word Rite butt nugget, I did not realize this is the correct spelling forum. I always thought it was a forum for people whom worked in the tree industry, or had an interest in chainsaws and such.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2008)

yooper said:


> Sorry for not spelling the word Rite butt nugget, I did not realize this is the correct spelling forum.




Every forum is the correct spelling forum.





yooper said:


> I always thought it was a forum for people whom worked in the tree industry, or had an interest in chainsaws and such.




 Hmmmm. Sounds like you are saying that "people whom (sic) worked in the tree industry, or had an interest in chainsaws and such" are a bunch of ignorant, unintelligent hicks, who aren't interested in learning and can't be expected to spell correctly. Is that what you're saying?


*"Fools despise wisdom and instruction."

"Whoever ignores instruction despises himself,
but he who listens to reproof gains intelligence."*

Some helpful hints from the book of Proverbs....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 14, 2008)

Some people revel in there ignorance, some wish to learn something new every day. 

I consider myself to be in the latter group, because I am aware of my ignorance and wish to remedy it in any way possible.

Etiology fascinates me, grammar confuses me, spelling escapes me. Thank God for spellcheck!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Some people revel in there ignorance, some wish to learn something new every day.
> 
> I consider myself to be in the latter group, because I am aware of my ignorance and wish to remedy it in any way possible.




Well said, JP. 

Since none of us knows everything, we are all ignorant, just in different areas.

The difference is in our attitude toward learning.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 14, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Well said, JP.
> 
> Since none of us knows everything, we are all ignorant, just in different areas.
> 
> The difference is in our attitude toward learning.



I have seen enough to wish I was ignorant. I really wish I was, it would be so much easier.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 14, 2008)

Update Spoke with Ed Miller this morning he WILL come and see this BLOG POSTING today very busy this morning. As I stated MR Kemp will receive his refund upon receipt of the equipment in Houston, Mr. Miller also has spoken to Eric with ADI, This morning. They will write Mr. Kemp a check on the SPOT for the equipment in question. Any difference will be made up by MILLERS EQUIPMENT. I have also asked for verification of the SERIAL NUMBER and PHOTO'S of the lift in question. The mileage to Houston from Mr. Kemp's Home is 409 Mile per Map Quest, running down and back is 818 at 10 miles to the gallon would be 82 gallons of fuel, using this site to get my pricing for fuel http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp I will give the benefit of the doubt and pay Mr. Kemp $4.25 a gallon $348.50 fuel allowance.

Next wages @ $35.00 an hour 1.)Total Estimated Time: 6.0 hours 35 minutes let’s call it 7 hours each way You will stop at least twice each being 15 mins $490.00 in wages for a total of $838.50 to return the lift to Houston. This is what WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT, INC WILL PAY Mr. Kemp for the service. If Kemp Tree Service would send me an invoice I will Wire transfer this amount or overnight a company check his choice.


----------



## wireedm (Apr 14, 2008)

Btressler said:


> Update Spoke with Ed Miller this morning he WILL come and see this BLOG POSTING today very busy this morning. As I stated MR Kemp will receive his refund upon receipt of the equipment in Houston, Mr. Miller also has spoken to Eric with ADI, This morning. They will write Mr. Kemp a check on the SPOT for the equipment in question. Any difference will be made up by MILLERS EQUIPMENT. I have also asked for verification of the SERIAL NUMBER and PHOTO'S of the lift in question. The mileage to Houston from Mr. Kemp's Home is 409 Mile per Map Quest, running down and back is 818 at 10 miles to the gallon would be 82 gallons of fuel, using this site to get my pricing for fuel http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp I will give the benefit of the doubt and pay Mr. Kemp $4.25 a gallon $348.50 fuel allowance.
> 
> Next wages @ $35.00 an hour 1.)Total Estimated Time: 6.0 hours 35 minutes let’s call it 7 hours each way You will stop at least twice each being 15 mins $490.00 in wages for a total of $838.50 to return the lift to Houston. This is what WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT, INC WILL PAY Mr. Kemp for the service. If Kemp Tree Service would send me an invoice I will Wire transfer this amount or overnight a company check his choice.



Hmmm............That about sums this thread up.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 14, 2008)

See, Mr Tessler, Those would have been the first words out of my mouth to pacify a customer and I would have meant it too. Now go find the mnfer who screwed you and put the hammer down, let us know if we can help.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 14, 2008)

*An UPDATE FROM ERIC*

Bob,

No problem. If the serial number is correct, than it is a 1997 year model. I was told the outrigger switch doesn't work, there is no charger, and the lift cylinder is rusted up pretty good. I'll let you know when it gets here.

Eric

Bob Tressler wrote: 

Thank you for your patience regarding Kemp Tree Service. I was told by Tony he will be bringing this lift back to your location as soon as I know when I will let you know. If not me Ed Miller (Millers Equipment) 
Next I would like to ask for a favor if you would do me the favor of letting me know what is the problem with the equipment, also the correct serial number of this unit. I was told it is 1997 Ameriquip 2-45, Serial Number 28959. A full set of pictures of the equipment. Also maybe an estimate to do all the repairs to the unit to have it up and running. I can be reached at 866-489-6753. Should you have any questions.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 14, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I have seen enough to wish I was ignorant. I really wish I was, it would be so much easier.



Well, I've seen things I wish I hadn't, 
done things I wish I didn't,
said things I know I oughtn't,
but am pretty happy with the man i am today
from the lessons those actions have taught me.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 14, 2008)

*E-mail sent to Mr, Kemp.*

Mr. Kemp,
I called Sunday left message for you to call me this morning (Monday 4/14/2008). My question are; When are you going to take the unit in question to Houston? Also about fees for your time and fuel. (See posting) for that. @ Arboristsite.com , I will need an invoice, as well as the payment type your requesting. Let me know ASAP! So we can arrange with Eric. Ed Miller and I have e-mail or have spoken to Eric today. (See Posting) @ Arboristsite.com. My attorney has called me and has asked for your attorney’s name and phone number please advise with this information again ASAP. Thank you for your cooperation regarding these matters.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 14, 2008)

*We have seen*

We all have witnessed an apparent disagreement between two parties maybe three! We have also witnessed the blamed individual come forth,and accept responsibility and try and take care of the customer. Please Please drop this thread. It may seem interesting to some but is none of any of our business and has obviously been an embarrasment for some people. Give em the benefit of the doubt and lets just let em handle it guys. Hell, i think i'll go stoke some oak logs and scarf down some bbq pork. Yall have a goodun!!!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 14, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Well, I've seen things I wish I hadn't,
> done things I wish I didn't,
> said things I know I oughtn't,
> but am pretty happy with the man i am today
> from the lessons those actions have taught me.



Yeah, you're right. ignorant people irritate me but it would be nice to be dumb and someone else foot the bill for awhile.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 14, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> We all have witnessed an apparent disagreement between two parties maybe three! We have also witnessed the blamed individual come forth,and accept responsibility and try and take care of the customer. Please Please drop this thread. It may seem interesting to some but is none of any of our business and has obviously been an embarrasment for some people. Give em the benefit of the doubt and lets just let em handle it guys. Hell, i think i'll go stoke some oak logs and scarf down some bbq pork. Yall have a goodun!!!



No, don't drop it see it through. I think it worked like a charm


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 14, 2008)

treemandan said:


> No, don't drop it see it through. I think it worked like a charm


 Yep looks like it worked good!


----------



## tarzan_treeman (Apr 14, 2008)

*Wow!*

Hey guys, I know I'm new on here, but holy cow! I've sat here with my supper, and read this thread, and it reads like a dime store novel. Why is this continuing on? To me, it looks like the plaintiff took the deal that the broker was offering him way back, what, 12 pages ago?? Why is the broker getting bashed, other than its fun? It looks to me like they've worked to solve the problem from the get-go, and are making sure an unhappy customer is not out one cent for a deal gone awry. Having bought from resellers myself, I can tell you that most never lay eyes on the product they are selling...but they make a living by trusting who THEY buy from. In this case, it sure sounds like the broker got burnt, but made the effort to correct the problem. I'm not even going to address the whole "terrorist threats" deal...although after wasting an hour of my life on this whining, I'm ready to go down to Texas and take measurements to see if the unit will fit. Tell you what, at this point, if I was part of this deal, I'd want to see the serial number of the bad unit, to see if there isn't more hanky-panky going on here. Basic psychology says the guy screaming the loudest for no reason usually has the most he's trying to hide...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 14, 2008)

tarzan_treeman said:


> Hey guys, I know I'm new on here, but holy cow! I've sat here with my supper, and read this thread, and it reads like a dime store novel. Why is this continuing on? To me, it looks like the plaintiff took the deal that the broker was offering him way back, what, 12 pages ago?? Why is the broker getting bashed, other than its fun? It looks to me like they've worked to solve the problem from the get-go, and are making sure an unhappy customer is not out one cent for a deal gone awry. Having bought from resellers myself, I can tell you that most never lay eyes on the product they are selling...but they make a living by trusting who THEY buy from. In this case, it sure sounds like the broker got burnt, but made the effort to correct the problem. I'm not even going to address the whole "terrorist threats" deal...although after wasting an hour of my life on this whining, I'm ready to go down to Texas and take measurements to see if the unit will fit. Tell you what, at this point, if I was part of this deal, I'd want to see the serial number of the bad unit, to see if there isn't more hanky-panky going on here. Basic psychology says the guy screaming the loudest for no reason usually has the most he's trying to hide...just my 2 cents.



Nice post Tarzan and he did take what we originally offered him prior to his posting this dime store novel (Very funny). You are like me we both understand that a terrorist threat has to be something feasible (Something that could be done) There is no terrorist threat. I said that to him after 20 phone calls all repeating the same thing. Just trying to make amends to the customer to move on from this dime store novel. I can assure you the serial number has to be correct because we freighted the equipment we are waiting the bill of lauding for the unit from the trucking company. This will tell us if the unit is the same. With or without the unit.

We are just hoping Mr.Kemp, will now do what he says he will do and take the unit to Houston for a full refund. We were burnt on this and we have tried to make amends to our customer. Bashing of my lively hood is ok sucking up my time and resources seems to be ok even if they do not know the whole story or even to begin to understand it. 

You know it would be no different if you were doing a job at my home and it started to rain. You would come back and finish the job correct. Well this job was never completed we weren't allowed back to the job site to finish the job. Although we have made the same attempt for the past month to try to complete it


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2008)

Btressler said:


> There is no terrorist threat.



That's right. A terrorist is somebody who makes very bad things happen for _political_ reasons, not just because he's mad at somebody.


That term is getting waaaaay overused today.


Even by law enforcement.


It's stupid.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 14, 2008)

a terristic threat is when someone threathens you with bodly harm. and it is a class A misdeamor.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> a terristic threat is when someone threathens you with bodly harm. and it is a class A misdeamor.



That's the current legal definition in many places due *ONLY* to 


*stupidity!*

it's called, "Jumping on the current fashionable bandwagon without having a *clue* about what the word really means. But it sounds really nasty and it's in the news a lot these days so we'll use it!"


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 14, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's the current legal definition in many places due *ONLY* to
> 
> 
> *stupidity!*
> ...



Actually, BRM.... While I agree with your generaliztion regarding the overuse of certain legal terms that evoke great emotion, the definition of "terroristic threat" in Texas law goes back a lot longer than our recent past. However, TTM doesn't fully understand the threat that he is trying to counter with. The law is very specific about how it applies (see this link). Since BT is neither family or a "public servant", then it would be a "Class B" misdemeanor, not "Class A" as he states.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 15, 2008)

corndogg said:


> I sent him a little note from my spam e-mail account. Hope it wasn't too extreme, I get a little heated sometimes.
> 
> Hey a**hole I just heard how you sent a crappy lift down to a guy in Texas. You better know who I'm talking about, if you don't than how many bad deals have you done in the past month? How do you sleep? Better get up and check the locks again. What was that noise? What does you're wife think of you, what would your kids say? You're a crook and you'll get what's comin' to ya. Ripping people off is what stupid thugs do. It's not that hard to run a good business. You should be living underwater.
> 
> What do ya think?



So this could be considered a touristic threat? And all the other e-mails and Phone calls as well? PLEASE!


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 15, 2008)

Btressler said:


> So this could be considered a touristic threat? And all the other e-mails and Phone calls as well? PLEASE!



BT - 

Like I eluded to... I don't agree AT ALL with how TX law defines that term! When TTM presented that topic, rather than argue based on emotion, I researched it and found the link I shared. It's a BS law the way it is written, but if you follow a few search leads, you will see where there have been some really ridiculous suits based on it. I would think your strongest point is that you have the "all disputesa shall be settled in the state of" clause on your purchase agreement.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 15, 2008)

Btressler said:


> So this could be considered a touristic threat? And all the other e-mails and Phone calls as well? PLEASE!



Whatever Bob. You have it all handled? Well there you go. Thanks for you effort and way to hang in there. Sorry its crucifixtion before the trial



treemandan said:


> Whatever Bob. You have it all handled? Well there you go. Thanks for you effort and way to hang in there. Sorry its crucifixtion before the trial



Oh and thanks for going the distance. If I ever need anything I will give you a call, of course I will come get it and pay you in person.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 15, 2008)

*E-mail sent to Mr, Kemp. 2nd request*

Mr. Kemp,
I called Sunday 4/13/2008 left message for you to call me this morning (Monday 4/14/2008). My question are; When are you going to take the unit in question to Houston? Also about fees for your time and fuel. (See posting) for that. (Also see this e-mail) @ Arboristsite.com , I will need an invoice, as well as the payment type your requesting. Let me know ASAP! So we can arrange with Eric. Ed Miller and I have e-mail or have spoken to Eric today. (See Posting) @ Arboristsite.com. My attorney has called me and has asked for your attorney’s name and phone number please advise with this information again ASAP. Thank you for your cooperation regarding these matters. 

The mileage to Houston from Mr. Kemp's Home is 409 Mile per Map Quest, running down and back is 818 at 10 miles to the gallon would be 82 gallons of fuel, using this site to get my pricing for fuel http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp I will give the benefit of the doubt and pay Mr. Kemp $4.25 a gallon $348.50 fuel allowance.

Next wages @ $35.00 an hour 1.)Total Estimated Time: 6.0 hours 35 minutes let’s call it 7 hours each way You will stop at least twice each being 15 mins $490.00 in wages for a total of $838.50 to return the lift to Houston. This is what WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT, INC WILL PAY Mr. Kemp for the service. If Kemp Tree Service would send me an invoice I will Wire transfer this amount or overnight a company check his choice.

Update Spoke with Ed Miller this morning he WILL come and see this BLOG POSTING today very busy this morning (4/14/2008). As I stated MR Kemp will receive his refund upon receipt of the equipment in Houston, Mr. Miller also has spoken to Eric with ADI, This morning. They will write Mr. Kemp a check on the SPOT for the equipment in question. Any difference will be made up by MILLERS EQUIPMENT. I have also asked for verification of the SERIAL NUMBER and PHOTO'S of the lift in question.

Bob,

No problem. If the serial number is correct, than it is a 1997 year model. I was told the outrigger switch doesn't work, there is no charger, and the lift cylinder is rusted up pretty good. I'll let you know when it gets here.

Eric

Bob Tressler wrote: 

Thank you for your patience regarding Kemp Tree Service. I was told by Tony he will be bringing this lift back to your location as soon as I know when I will let you know. If not me Ed Miller (Millers Equipment) 
Next I would like to ask for a favor if you would do me the favor of letting me know what is the problem with the equipment, also the correct serial number of this unit. I was told it is 1997 Ameriquip 2-45, Serial Number 28959. A full set of pictures of the equipment. Also maybe an estimate to do all the repairs to the unit to have it up and running. I can be reached at 866-489-6753. Should you have any questions


----------



## treemandan (Apr 15, 2008)

By the way, Bob, If you had just said" yes we have a problem and are working to fix it" instead of posting all those posts about a 2600 refund and Lord Knows what about it you would have been OK.
Now you let us know how you make out.


----------



## Btressler (Apr 15, 2008)

This will be my last post to this forum, WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT, INC is proceeding on advice from counsel and will hopefully conclude the remediation of this transaction soon. But due to respect for Mr. Kemp's right to private transactions, I will not be airing the details in the forum.

Thank you all for your interest and input. 
Keep all your saws running, :greenchainsaw: chains sharp, and body extremities away. 
I need camp fire wood.  And three tons of pellets.


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob, how much are you going in to your own pocket to make Mr. Kemp *right*? All I see is you giving up your $2600 profit and then either Eric or Ed miller will pay the balance. Did Mr. Kemp make a deal with either of those folks? If so, I missed that part. In fact it appears to me, that after Mr Kemp got screwed by you, you are now asking him to further jump through hoops on the *promise* that he will get the balance of his money. 

So let's recap, Mr. Kemp took you at your word and plunked down his hard earned money, then you screwed him by sending a hunk of junk down to him. Then you refunded your profit. Then you are asking him to deliver the piece of crap machine you sold him 400 some odd mile from home on the hopes some other guys he never dealt with will make him right financially. Not only that, but you are dictating price on the delivery. Hey, if you know how much it will cost, and are willing to pay, why the hell don't you just take care of it instead of further inconveniencing your customer. Mr. Kemp did his part, he paid you in ADVANCE!!! And for that he got screwed. Why should he be expected to do one more thing on this deal. Pay the man his money and pay to fix your own damn problems.



tarzan_treeman said:


> Hey guys, I know I'm new on here, but holy cow! I've sat here with my supper, and read this thread, and it reads like a dime store novel. Why is this continuing on? To me, it looks like the plaintiff took the deal that the broker was offering him way back, what, 12 pages ago?? Why is the broker getting bashed, other than its fun? It looks to me like they've worked to solve the problem from the get-go, and are making sure an unhappy customer is not out one cent for a deal gone awry. Having bought from resellers myself, I can tell you that most never lay eyes on the product they are selling...but they make a living by trusting who THEY buy from. In this case, it sure sounds like the broker got burnt, but made the effort to correct the problem. I'm not even going to address the whole "terrorist threats" deal...although after wasting an hour of my life on this whining, I'm ready to go down to Texas and take measurements to see if the unit will fit. Tell you what, at this point, if I was part of this deal, I'd want to see the serial number of the bad unit, to see if there isn't more hanky-panky going on here. Basic psychology says the guy screaming the loudest for no reason usually has the most he's trying to hide...just my 2 cents.



great timing...your first post, eh?


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Apr 17, 2008)

And just 2 let ya'll know i bought this lift feb 22, so ive been putting up with this for how long?


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey JPS, Why the hell are you editing everyones posts, including mine, on this thread. 

What kind of offer did the guy Bob make you? What do you get if you help him out?
Just seems strange to me with the precious little moderating you do here for you to suddenly become so active on this thread (RIGHT AFTER A PHONE CALL FROM BOB)

Maybe you have another agenda? What was the offer? What will you gain?


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 17, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Bob Tressler Called me back and said that he has offered to buy the lift back.
> 
> The OEM has offered to do a rebuild on the rig at no cost, if the tree company wants to keep it.
> 
> ...



HEY JPS,

After you reported your own post and asked to delete the thread, YOU WERE TOLD TO LEAVE THE THREAD UP. 

NOTE: You were not told to edit, in Bob's favor.

What do you get out of it? Are you planning a future purchase or is he your cousin or what?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 17, 2008)

trimmmed said:


> Maybe you have another agenda? What was the offer? What will you gain?



Apparently, you missed this:



Btressler said:


> This will be my last post to this forum, WORLDWIDE CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT, INC is proceeding on advice from counsel and will hopefully conclude the remediation of this transaction soon. But due to respect for Mr. Kemp's right to private transactions, I will not be airing the details in the forum.
> 
> Thank you all for your interest and input.



Also, in your hurry to post to a "finished" forum, you must have missed the part where: BT made 5 different offers to TTM; TTM sat back and let the uninformed fight his battle for him; and TTM picked one option that included reimbursement from BT for travel expenses and wages.

I have a feeling that there is a lot about the "remediation of this transaction" that we will al never know. Let's give TTM and BT the opportunity to settle this as gentlemen and quit using this thread as an opportunity to flame people we don't know, about a transaction we weren't party to. As most of us know, there are 3 sides to an issue: party A's view, party B's view and reality. I'm sure the same holds true for the "remediation of this transaction". Let them sort it out without your uninformed, emotional input.


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 17, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Apparently, you missed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, I see how you are someone who thinks they are the only person that has the right to comment on this thread. 

Yes, I read the offers and I posted what I felt about them. One post that has my opinion in it. Apparently, you were impressed with those offers, sorry I was not. So we disagree.

Now, how many posts have you made on this thread? And you have a dog in this race, how? Oh, right I forgot you feel you and only you has the right to an opinion on this issue. You must be special.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 17, 2008)

trimmmed said:


> Ah yes, I see how you are someone who thinks they are the only person that has the right to comment on this thread.
> 
> Yes, I read the offers and I posted what I felt about them. One post that has my opinion in it. Apparently, you were impressed with those offers, sorry I was not. So we disagree.
> 
> Now, how many posts have you made on this thread? And you have a dog in this race, how? Oh, right I forgot you feel you and only you has the right to an opinion on this issue. You must be special.



You hit the nail on the head... I DON'T have a dog in the race. Neither do you. I don't need to be impressed with any offers. They don't involve me and I have no fiscal or personal interest in them. Nor do you. My only opinion, expressed consistently in my posts, is that uninformed, uninvolved people like you are providing disruptioin to a simple resolution process. I do have some assumptions, but they are just that, and will remain unsaid in the interest of resolution.

My comments are an attempt to promote a peaceful resolution, between the two parties of a failed business transaction. The continued "fanning of the flames" serves no purpose but to allow you to beat your chest and declare supremacy over a situation not involving you. If that is what it takes to make you feel better, then have at it. Personally, I prefer the calm, mature, adult, legal approach to resolution.

Maybe we'll just have to agree to disagree...

Have a great day and stay safe.....


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 17, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> I DON'T have a dog in the race. ... I don't need to be impressed with any offers. They don't involve me and I have no fiscal or personal interest in them. ...
> 
> My comments are an attempt to promote a peaceful resolution, between the two parties of a failed business transaction. The continued "fanning of the flames" serves no purpose ... Personally, I prefer the calm, mature, adult, legal approach to resolution.





What he said.

A wise man knows when he doesn't know enough to be entitled to express an opinion.

It's long past time to drop it.


----------



## DDM (Apr 18, 2008)

Enough.


----------

